# Tradita dopo 34 anni di matrimonio



## titti1956 (12 Luglio 2010)

*34 anni di tradimento*

Dopo una vita trascorsa insieme, 34 anni, ti accorgi che l'uomo che ti è stato accanto per tutto questo tempo è uno sconosciuto.
Mi direte perchè? Perchè è un traditore, mi ha sempre tradita ed io l'ho scoperto solo oggi, 7 mesi fa, con una donna più giovane di lui di 28 anni.
Il mondo ti crolla addosso, ti senti morire, tutto in ciò che credevi svanisce nel nulla; non hai più fiducia in lui, dice di averla lasciata, ma ti accorgi che non è così, (infatti si son rivisti altre 3 o 4 volte dopo la mia scoperta) ora invece si sentono solo telefonicamente, spero.
La vita non ha più senso, aveva detto che andava in gita con dei colleghi invece oltre i colleghi c'era pure lei (è stata la terza gita fatta insieme a lei), ora stiamo ancora insieme perchè io gli voglio ancora bene, però è un soffrire continuo anche se si avvicina rivedo le loro immagini stampate nel mio cervello, le sue parole rivolte a lei che eccheggiano nelle mie orecchie, è un tormento continuo.....è un soffrire...che non auguro a nessuno.
Oggi mi ha detto:..siamo vecchi, chi vuoi che mi prenda...che mi cerchi?
La vita continua,.... ma questa non è vita....Lui dice che tutto questo che è successo è colpa mia che devo fami un'auto analisi per come lo ho trattato in gioventù, che lo respingevo apostrofandolo anche con brutte parole.
Sarà stato pure vero, ma in risposta a come mi trattava lui; non è stato "un bel viaggio" quello che ho fatto con lui, eppure gli ho voluto e gli voglio ancora bene.
Ho bisogno di AIUTO non posso vivere in questo modo è UN'AGONIA.


----------



## Becco (12 Luglio 2010)

Dopo 34 anni ci si sente come quando ti tradiscono dopo sei mesi di matrimonio. A me è successo questo e ti dico che mi sono sentito come te o probabilmente peggio perchè oltre alla delusione, al disincanto e alla rabbia per l'inganno, c'era anche la vergogna di trovarmi cornuto a 24 anni dopo aver dedicato tutta l'adolescenza e la gioventù a lavorare e dedicarmi assiduamente a quella ragazza che era diventata il simbolo del mio riscatto sociale.
Ti capisco e da parte mia il consiglio è di chiudere e di prenderti un lungo periodo di riflessione personale, prima di riavventurarti in un'altra storia, perchè i pustumi di questi eventi lasciano dei danni molto profondi.
Buona fortuna
Becco


----------



## Lettrice (12 Luglio 2010)

Ma un titolo piu' corto?:blank:


----------



## Daniele (12 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Lui dice che tutto questo che è successo è colpa mia che devo fami un'auto analisi per come lo ho trattato in gioventù, che lo respingevo apostrofandolo anche con brutte parole.


Tutti così i traditori!!! Allora è colpa tua che lui si è impegnato a tirarsi giù i pantaloni??? Ma dai, è la scusa più vecchia dei traditori!!! Se c'erano problemi doveva parlartene e non fare quello che ha fatto. La colpa di un tradimento è solo e solamente del traditore, impara questo e mettilo alle strette per te stessa.


----------



## Brady (12 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Dopo una vita trascorsa insieme, 34 anni, ti accorgi che l'uomo che ti è stato accanto per tutto questo tempo è uno sconosciuto.
> Mi direte perchè? Perchè è un traditore, mi ha sempre tradita ed io l'ho scoperto solo oggi, 7 mesi fa, con una donna più giovane di lui di 28 anni.
> Il mondo ti crolla addosso, ti senti morire, tutto in ciò che credevi svanisce nel nulla; non hai più fiducia in lui, dice di averla lasciata, ma ti accorgi che non è così, (infatti si son rivisti altre 3 o 4 volte dopo la mia scoperta) ora invece si sentono solo telefonicamente, spero.
> La vita non ha più senso, aveva detto che andava in gita con dei colleghi invece oltre i colleghi c'era pure lei (è stata la terza gita fatta insieme a lei), ora stiamo ancora insieme perchè io gli voglio ancora bene, però è un soffrire continuo anche se si avvicina rivedo le loro immagini stampate nel mio cervello, le sue parole rivolte a lei che eccheggiano nelle mie orecchie, è un tormento continuo.....è un soffrire...che non auguro a nessuno.
> ...


ciao Titti
purtroppo ciò che provi è ciò che provano tutti in queste situazioni, anche se saperlo non ti aiuterà molto. 
Non credo che il punto sia quanti anni di matrimonio sono stati buttati nel cesso. Piuttosto conta la qualità di questi anni. Persone che pensavano di vivere, anche da poco tempo, storie felici, si sono trovati devastati nello scoprire un tradimento. Non lo dico perché si deve fare a gara a chi soffre di più, ma perché tu, con poche parole, ai disegnato una situazione non felice e nella quale, forse, ci si poteva anche aspettare questo o altri risvolti non piacevoli (come la separazione).
Non è un dare la responsabilità a te del tradimento (in sintesi: il tradimento non ha giustificazioni, spesso neanche per il traditore stesso. Solo tanti falsi alibi). Più che altro è una domanda: cosa ti aspettavi da un viaggio che, a quanto scrivi, non è stato bello. Che le cose andassero a posto da sole? O ti stavi accontentando?
Se è così forse è venuto il momento di cercare qualcosa di meglio. E non c'è età che tenga, secondo me.
Una domanda: da quanto tempo ti tradiva, lo sai? E la sua unica scusa è che si sentiva trascurato? O c'è dell'altro?
un abbraccio


----------



## Brady (12 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma un titolo piu' corto?:blank:


Forse per chi arriva qui con un problema come quello di Titti, le questioni "estetiche" non sono proprio al primo posto... e questo commento non è quello che ci si aspetterebbe di sentirsi dire come prima o seconda risposta... :incazzato:


----------



## Grande82 (12 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Dopo una vita trascorsa insieme, 34 anni, ti accorgi che l'uomo che ti è stato accanto per tutto questo tempo è uno sconosciuto.
> Mi direte perchè? Perchè è un traditore, mi ha sempre tradita ed io l'ho scoperto solo oggi, 7 mesi fa, con una donna più giovane di lui di 28 anni.
> Il mondo ti crolla addosso, ti senti morire, tutto in ciò che credevi svanisce nel nulla; non hai più fiducia in lui, dice di averla lasciata, ma ti accorgi che non è così, (infatti si son rivisti altre 3 o 4 volte dopo la mia scoperta) ora invece si sentono solo telefonicamente, spero.
> La vita non ha più senso, aveva detto che andava in gita con dei colleghi invece oltre i colleghi c'era pure lei (è stata la terza gita fatta insieme a lei), ora stiamo ancora insieme perchè io gli voglio ancora bene, però è un soffrire continuo anche se si avvicina rivedo le loro immagini stampate nel mio cervello, le sue parole rivolte a lei che eccheggiano nelle mie orecchie, è un tormento continuo.....è un soffrire...che non auguro a nessuno.
> ...


quando si vive in un'agonia così, cancellare tutto e andare avanti, cancellare il passato, ci pare impossibile. 
E' come perdere un'identità.
Ma a volte serve perdere qualcosa per ottenere altro. 
Gli vuoi ancora bene o piuttosto sei così abituata a lui da non sapere come si fa senza i suoi brontolii e il brutto viaggio che avete condiviso?


----------



## Anna A (12 Luglio 2010)

*ma non è mica un consultorio della asl,eh..*



Brady ha detto:


> Forse per chi arriva qui con un problema come quello di Titti, le questioni "estetiche" non sono proprio al primo posto... e questo commento non è quello che ci si aspetterebbe di sentirsi dire come prima o seconda risposta... :incazzato:


e alla terza?


----------



## Angel (12 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Dopo una vita trascorsa insieme, 34 anni, ti accorgi che l'uomo che ti è stato accanto per tutto questo tempo è uno sconosciuto.
> Mi direte perchè? Perchè è un traditore, mi ha sempre tradita ed io l'ho scoperto solo oggi, 7 mesi fa, con una donna più giovane di lui di 28 anni.
> Il mondo ti crolla addosso, ti senti morire, tutto in ciò che credevi svanisce nel nulla; non hai più fiducia in lui, dice di averla lasciata, ma ti accorgi che non è così, (infatti si son rivisti altre 3 o 4 volte dopo la mia scoperta) ora invece si sentono solo telefonicamente, spero.
> La vita non ha più senso, aveva detto che andava in gita con dei colleghi invece oltre i colleghi c'era pure lei (è stata la terza gita fatta insieme a lei), ora stiamo ancora insieme perchè io gli voglio ancora bene, però è un soffrire continuo anche se si avvicina rivedo le loro immagini stampate nel mio cervello, le sue parole rivolte a lei che eccheggiano nelle mie orecchie, è un tormento continuo.....è un soffrire...che non auguro a nessuno.
> ...


Cosa intendeva con sta frase?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Dopo una vita trascorsa insieme, 34 anni, ti accorgi che l'uomo che ti è stato accanto per tutto questo tempo è uno sconosciuto.
> Mi direte perchè? Perchè è un traditore, mi ha sempre tradita ed io l'ho scoperto solo oggi, 7 mesi fa, con una donna più giovane di lui di 28 anni.
> Il mondo ti crolla addosso, ti senti morire, tutto in ciò che credevi svanisce nel nulla; non hai più fiducia in lui, dice di averla lasciata, ma ti accorgi che non è così, (infatti si son rivisti altre 3 o 4 volte dopo la mia scoperta) ora invece si sentono solo telefonicamente, spero.
> La vita non ha più senso, aveva detto che andava in gita con dei colleghi invece oltre i colleghi c'era pure lei (è stata la terza gita fatta insieme a lei), ora stiamo ancora insieme perchè io gli voglio ancora bene, però è un soffrire continuo anche se si avvicina rivedo le loro immagini stampate nel mio cervello, le sue parole rivolte a lei che eccheggiano nelle mie orecchie, è un tormento continuo.....è un soffrire...che non auguro a nessuno.
> ...


Appunto e tu vuoi pasare gli anni futuri con uno così? Come? Con che spirito? Con quali prospettive d'amore?

<(è quel che ho fatto io in situazione simile. Non mi sono pentita)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma un titolo piu' corto?:blank:


 Quoto.
Meglio ridurre il titolo.


----------



## Eliade (12 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Oggi mi ha detto:..siamo vecchi, *chi vuoi che mi prenda...che mi cerchi*?


 E questo dovrebbe essere un tuo problema??


> La vita continua,.... ma questa non è vita....*Lui dice che tutto questo che è successo è colpa mia* che devo fami un'auto analisi *per come lo ho trattato in gioventù*, che lo respingevo apostrofandolo anche con brutte parole.


 E se ne ricorda dopo 34 anni di matrimonio?? 
Quando si dice lo scoppio ritardato!

Fossi in te non crederei nemmeno ad una singola lettera di quello che ho quotato!:condom:


----------



## Amoremio (12 Luglio 2010)

titti, hai motivo di credere che non fosse la prima volta?


----------



## titti1956 (12 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma un titolo piu' corto?:blank:


 La prossima volta ti accontento, spero che non ti ho disturbata


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> La prossima volta ti accontento, spero che non ti ho disturbata


 Forse non hai capito che non è una questione di gusto, ma che un titolo troppo lungo deforma la formattazione dell'indice del forum. Tu puoi, come autrice del thread, togliere alcune parole.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Luglio 2010)

Ho abilitato il filtro (a 40 caratteri spezza e mette puntini) e ho accorciato il titolo un po'.


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Ho abilitato il filtro (a 40 caratteri spezza e mette puntini) e ho accorciato il titolo un po'.



*BRAVO!!!*​

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNOTa4a0xNU


----------



## Giuma (12 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma un titolo piu' corto?:blank:


che poca sensibilità!
una persona scrive per avere conforto o comunque il titolo del messaggio credo sia l'ultima cosa che gli passi per la testa di scrivere in modo breve e conciso..


----------



## Giuma (12 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Dopo una vita trascorsa insieme, 34 anni, ti accorgi che l'uomo che ti è stato accanto per tutto questo tempo è uno sconosciuto.
> Mi direte perchè? Perchè è un traditore, mi ha sempre tradita ed io l'ho scoperto solo oggi, 7 mesi fa, con una donna più giovane di lui di 28 anni.
> Il mondo ti crolla addosso, ti senti morire, tutto in ciò che credevi svanisce nel nulla; non hai più fiducia in lui, dice di averla lasciata, ma ti accorgi che non è così, (infatti si son rivisti altre 3 o 4 volte dopo la mia scoperta) ora invece si sentono solo telefonicamente, spero.
> La vita non ha più senso, aveva detto che andava in gita con dei colleghi invece oltre i colleghi c'era pure lei (è stata la terza gita fatta insieme a lei), ora stiamo ancora insieme perchè io gli voglio ancora bene, però è un soffrire continuo anche se si avvicina rivedo le loro immagini stampate nel mio cervello, le sue parole rivolte a lei che eccheggiano nelle mie orecchie, è un tormento continuo.....è un soffrire...che non auguro a nessuno.
> ...


sono proprio tutti uguali! anch'io mi sono sentita dire che è colpa mia! 
io credo che l'unica colpa che abbiamo sia quella di amare ancora nonostante tutto questi mariti !


----------



## Magenta (12 Luglio 2010)

Penso che tutte ci siamo sentite dire che era colpa nostra, del tutto o in parte.
Eh beh del resto qualcosa sti stronzi devono pur dirlo, per giustificare il fatto che vanno con altre, quando hanno giurato a noi fedeltà assoluta nel bene e nel male. 
Scusa titti, hai figli?
Se si, penso grandi, se il tuo nick è il tuo anno di nascita.
Potresti anche pensare di lasciarlo alla sua ragazzetta e andartene, e ricominciare.
I famosi sacchi neri di Persa...no?


----------



## Magenta (12 Luglio 2010)

*Copia incolla (in pratica un furto...)*

Questo scritto è tratto dal thread "perchè si torna a casa" ed è dell'utente CAROLINE, non mio.
Non sapevo come fare a copiarlo qui,per farlo leggere a Titti, quindi ho fatto un copia-incolla.
(admin scusa....)

Avete perfettamente ragione. Mio marito è tornato a casa da poco e sigh... non è neanche la prima volta.... Un marito che tradisce è un marito che tradirà, non ce' niente da fare. Me lo aspetto di nuovo, nonostante le sue promesse che già aveva fatto e siamo solo noi che ci condanniamo ad una vita... che non è più vita. Perchè? Perchè non è più vita? Perchè lo sappiamo già e perfettamente. Perchè quando un uomo torna a casa ritrova inevitabilmente quello da cui era fuggito, all'inizio tutto un pò appannato dai sensi di colpa (inevitabili!) e dal nostro atteggiamento arrabbiato e freddo e lui cerca di convincere noi.... e se stesso! Ma prima o poi tutto torna, per forza, ed allora lui se ne riandrà. Se non da casa, sicuro da un altra donna. E allora dico che avete perfettamente ragione. Non abbiamo coraggio nè forza di vivere e ricominciare e allora, se i nostri mariti sono traditori, noi non siamo meglio di loro. Chi tradisce è vigliacco, lo siamo anche noi che vogliamo a tutti i costi, anche a rischio di una vita da inferno, un marito che non vuole più esser tale e che non ci ama, perchè se un uomo ama non va a letto con un altra. Di cosa ci lamentiamo? Perchè facciamo tanto le vittime? Un pò lo siamo, molto vogliamo esserlo. Vorrei avere la forza di guardare in faccia quella realtà che conosco bene, smetterla di aspettare incoraggiamento da altra gente, qualcuno che possa dirmi ma si vedrai che questa è la volta buona, che ora ha capito. Tutto quello che può capire e accettare è che non riesce ad andarsene perchè, come dite voi, è un bambino che non ha vissuto la sua infanzia, non ha vissuto appieno la propria famiglia e in me vede la madre. La donna, quella da amare e rispettare, l'ha vista e amata in altri occhi. La persona in cui davvero dovremmo credere è noi stesse, non in un marito che ha già dimostrato di non voler essere tale. Caroline.


----------



## titti1956 (12 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Penso che tutte ci siamo sentite dire che era colpa nostra, del tutto o in parte.
> Eh beh del resto qualcosa sti stronzi devono pur dirlo, per giustificare il fatto che vanno con altre, quando hanno giurato a noi fedeltà assoluta nel bene e nel male.
> Scusa titti, hai figli?
> Se si, penso grandi, se il tuo nick è il tuo anno di nascita.
> ...


 Si il primo ha 32 anni, il secondo 30, la quarta 27 e l'ultima 17 anni.
Oggi mi ha detto che loro lo fanno per sentirsi giovani..e noi quando lo scopriamo vecchie di 100 anni.
Ha continuato dicendo che lui non lo ha fatto per amore, ma come se andasse a prendere un caffè al bar, io intanto sto male, ho perso tutta la mia sicurezza il fatto è, anche se sono passati tanti anni, che gli voglio ancora bene.


----------



## titti1956 (12 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Ho abilitato il filtro (a 40 caratteri spezza e mette puntini) e ho accorciato il titolo un po'.


 Mi devi scusare ma ancora non mi districo bene nel forum, cercherò di imparare


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Mi devi scusare ma ancora non mi districo bene nel forum, cercherò di imparare


Non c'è alcuno problema. Continuo a ripeterlo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Si il primo ha 32 anni, il secondo 30, la quarta 27 e l'ultima 17 anni.
> Oggi mi ha detto che loro lo fanno per sentirsi giovani..e noi quando lo scopriamo vecchie di 100 anni.
> Ha continuato dicendo che lui non lo ha fatto per amore, ma come se andasse a prendere un caffè al bar, io intanto sto male, ho perso tutta la mia sicurezza il fatto è, anche se sono passati tanti anni, che gli voglio ancora bene.


 E lui il caffé con chi se l'è preso? Con una coetanea dei figli?


----------



## Luigi III (12 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Dopo una vita trascorsa insieme, 34 anni, ti accorgi che l'uomo che ti è stato accanto per tutto questo tempo è uno sconosciuto.
> Mi direte perchè? Perchè è un traditore, mi ha sempre tradita ed io l'ho scoperto solo oggi, 7 mesi fa, con una donna più giovane di lui di 28 anni.
> Il mondo ti crolla addosso, ti senti morire, tutto in ciò che credevi svanisce nel nulla; non hai più fiducia in lui, dice di averla lasciata, ma ti accorgi che non è così, (infatti si son rivisti altre 3 o 4 volte dopo la mia scoperta) ora invece si sentono solo telefonicamente, spero.
> La vita non ha più senso, aveva detto che andava in gita con dei colleghi invece oltre i colleghi c'era pure lei (è stata la terza gita fatta insieme a lei), ora stiamo ancora insieme perchè io gli voglio ancora bene, però è un soffrire continuo anche se si avvicina rivedo le loro immagini stampate nel mio cervello, le sue parole rivolte a lei che eccheggiano nelle mie orecchie, è un tormento continuo.....è un soffrire...che non auguro a nessuno.
> ...


 So cosa stai provando. A me è successo dopo "solo" 10 anni trascorsi con mia moglie e mi è crollato il mondo addosso. Dietro gli pseudonimi, in questo forum, per lo meno c'è gente che capisce e rispetta il tuo dolore.


----------



## titti1956 (12 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quando si vive in un'agonia così, cancellare tutto e andare avanti, cancellare il passato, ci pare impossibile.
> E' come perdere un'identità.
> Ma a volte serve perdere qualcosa per ottenere altro.
> Gli vuoi ancora bene o piuttosto sei così abituata a lui da non sapere come si fa senza i suoi brontolii e il brutto viaggio che avete condiviso?


Non so per quale motivo resto ancora insieme, certo è che non riesco a lasciarlo....e questo mi fa rabbia, perchè questo dimostra che non ho personalità.


----------



## titti1956 (12 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Cosa intendeva con sta frase?


 Che io l'ho trattato male in questi anni, ma ti assicuro che non è vero, si ci sono stati screzi, tante volte io l'ho rifiutato, gli ho detto anche parole brutte...ma sempre perchè stuzzicata da lui


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Che io l'ho trattato male in questi anni, ma ti assicuro che non è vero, si ci sono stati screzi, *tante volte io l'ho rifiutato, gli ho detto anche parole brutte*...*ma sempre perchè stuzzicata da lui*


PERCHE'? ... in che senso ti "stuzzicava", cosa ti diceva?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Non so per quale motivo resto ancora insieme, certo è che non riesco a lasciarlo....e questo mi fa rabbia, perchè questo dimostra che non ho personalità.





titti1956 ha detto:


> Che io l'ho trattato male in questi anni, ma ti assicuro che non è vero, si ci sono stati screzi, tante volte io l'ho rifiutato, gli ho detto anche parole brutte...ma sempre perchè stuzzicata da lui


 Credo che non sia vera né una cosa né l'altra.
Intanto non prendere per buone le giustificazioni e i rancori che ti comunica un traditore, per coprirsi è capace di dire di tutto.
Naturalmente non ci si sente bene a ingannare e qualche autogiustificazione bisogna trovarla, qualche rancore bisogna coltivarselo.
Per quanto riguarda invece chiudere,dipende dal carattere. Ognuno ha i suoi tempi. Non è neppure detto che per te sia la scelta migliore.
Ora devi fare chiarezza su quanto è accaduto.


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

il marito di titti si giustifica dicendo che era come andare a prendere il caffe, quello di una mia collega si è giustificato con un " ma cara, ti giuro che non ti pensavo proprio quando stavo con l'altra" ( nel senso lei era strumentale ai miei bisogni e tu, moglie, non ti devi sentirti messa in discussione )

ma io dico , ma è possibile che sia cosi difficile per  certuni  non dico trovare una forma accettabile alle stronzate, perchè se ragionano con quelo, che gli vuoi fà?

ma noi fanciulle tesore care!!!
siamo noi che dobbiamo farcene una ragione! 
NON meritano il nostro dolore.
Non meritano la nostra considerazione.
titti dice che trova piu' il senso della sua vita. titti cara, ti voglio leggere ancora,  ma ricorda una cosa, solo una; il senso piu' autentico te lo danno quelle tre creature belle e giganti che stanno accanto a te.
quello è il SENSO.

alcuni uomini sono solo meno complessi di noi. piu' semplici: pappa, cacca, e ninna.
quando tu li hai accuditi in questo senso a loro basta.
tutto il resto è davvero da non prendere sul serio perchè agiscono rispondendo ad un bisogno primario: bisogno sex?  soddisfazione di questo. punto. troppo faticoso farsi scrupoli e domande.
ho fame? tetta della mamma.
mi scappa? faccio cacca. e mamma pulisce.
ho sonno , faccio ninna.

lineari, semplici, poco complessi.

35 anni per dirti che era comeprendere un caffè...il dramma è che ci devi credere titti carissima.


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che non sia vera né una cosa né l'altra.
> Intanto non prendere per buone le giustificazioni e i rancori che ti comunica un traditore, per coprirsi è capace di dire di tutto.
> Naturalmente non ci si sente bene a ingannare e qualche autogiustificazione bisogna trovarla, qualche rancore bisogna coltivarselo.
> Per quanto riguarda invece chiudere,dipende dal carattere. Ognuno ha i suoi tempi. Non è neppure detto che per te sia la scelta migliore.
> Ora devi fare chiarezza su quanto è accaduto.


quotin quotello.


----------



## Amarax (13 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Dopo una vita trascorsa insieme, 34 anni, ti accorgi che l'uomo che ti è stato accanto per tutto questo tempo è uno sconosciuto.
> Mi direte perchè? Perchè è un traditore, mi ha sempre tradita ed io l'ho scoperto solo oggi, 7 mesi fa, con una donna più giovane di lui di 28 anni.
> Il mondo ti crolla addosso, ti senti morire, tutto in ciò che credevi svanisce nel nulla; non hai più fiducia in lui, dice di averla lasciata, ma ti accorgi che non è così, (infatti si son rivisti altre 3 o 4 volte dopo la mia scoperta) ora invece si sentono solo telefonicamente, spero.
> La vita non ha più senso, aveva detto che andava in gita con dei colleghi invece oltre i colleghi c'era pure lei (è stata la terza gita fatta insieme a lei), ora stiamo ancora insieme perchè io gli voglio ancora bene, però è un soffrire continuo anche se si avvicina rivedo le loro immagini stampate nel mio cervello, le sue parole rivolte a lei che eccheggiano nelle mie orecchie, è un tormento continuo.....è un soffrire...che non auguro a nessuno.
> ...


 
siamo coetanee e sulla stessa barca alla deriva.:unhappy:
benvenuta titti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> il marito di titti si giustifica dicendo che era come andare a prendere il caffe, quello di una mia collega si è giustificato con un " ma cara, ti giuro che non ti pensavo proprio quando stavo con l'altra" ( nel senso lei era strumentale ai miei bisogni e tu, moglie, non ti devi sentirti messa in discussione )
> 
> ma io dico , ma è possibile che sia cosi difficile per certuni non dico trovare una forma accettabile alle stronzate, perchè se ragionano con quelo, che gli vuoi fà?
> 
> ...


 :unhappy: Quoto


----------



## giobbe (13 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Dopo una vita trascorsa insieme, 34 anni, ti accorgi che l'uomo che ti è stato accanto per tutto questo tempo è uno sconosciuto.
> Mi direte perchè? Perchè è un traditore, mi ha sempre tradita ed io l'ho scoperto solo oggi, 7 mesi fa, con una donna più giovane di lui di 28 anni.
> Il mondo ti crolla addosso, ti senti morire, tutto in ciò che credevi svanisce nel nulla; non hai più fiducia in lui, dice di averla lasciata, ma ti accorgi che non è così, (infatti si son rivisti altre 3 o 4 volte dopo la mia scoperta) ora invece si sentono solo telefonicamente, spero.
> La vita non ha più senso, aveva detto che andava in gita con dei colleghi invece oltre i colleghi c'era pure lei (è stata la terza gita fatta insieme a lei), ora stiamo ancora insieme perchè io gli voglio ancora bene, però è un soffrire continuo anche se si avvicina rivedo le loro immagini stampate nel mio cervello, le sue parole rivolte a lei che eccheggiano nelle mie orecchie, è un tormento continuo.....è un soffrire...che non auguro a nessuno.
> ...


	 	 Se vuoi salvare il tuo matrimonio devi avere la forza di buttare tuo marito fuori di casa.
 É per il suo bene, finché non lo farai lui non migliorerà.
Se non lo mandi fuori di casa, vivrai una vita pessima (chiedi ad Amarax).

 A volte è impossibile mandarlo fuori casa, in questo caso fallo dormire sul divano e smetti di lavargli e stirargli i vestiti.
 Se lui non vuole andare a dormire su divano, vacci tu.
 L'importante è che capisca che tu fai sul serio e che hai l'intenzione di mandare all'aria il matrimonio.
 A questo punto probabilmente si renderà conto del rischio che sta correndo e forse si pentirà dell'errore commesso.
 Queste sono crisi complicate, non si risolvono facilmente.
 Ci vorranno un paio d'anni prima che tutto si risolva.
 Un abbraccio.


----------



## Amarax (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Appunto e tu vuoi pasare gli anni futuri con uno così? Come? Con che spirito? Con quali prospettive d'amore?
> 
> <(è quel che ho fatto io in situazione simile. Non mi sono pentita)


 
...e che ha consigliato a me ed io non ho fatto e mi sono pentita


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

ha dimostrato a se stesso la propria virilità, con una di 28 anni piu' giovane, che campione..ma come si fa ad incazzarsi con un uomo che ha provato l'ebrezza della seduzione verso la giovane fanciulla?

elabora questo concetto titti. non voleva offenedere te, perchè manco si è posto il problema seriamente, preoccupato solo di non farsi beccare.voleva mettere in gioco sè stesso e misurarsi.

questa è , per conto mio, la giusta posizione per incominciare ad elaborare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ha dimostrato a se stesso la propria virilità, con una di 28 anni piu' giovane, che campione..ma come si fa ad incazzarsi con un uomo che ha provato l'ebrezza della seduzione verso la giovane fanciulla?
> 
> elabora questo concetto titti. non voleva offenedere te, perchè manco si è posto il problema seriamente, preoccupato solo di non farsi beccare.voleva mettere in gioco sè stesso e misurarsi.
> 
> questa è , per conto mio, la giusta posizione per incominciare ad elaborare.


 Però (io in questo sono talebana) uno che si vuol misurare con una "figlia" mi dà un'idea di pochezza tale da non preoccuparmi più del resto.


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Se vuoi salvare il tuo matrimonio devi avere la forza di buttare tuo marito fuori di casa.
> É per il suo bene, finché non lo farai lui non migliorerà.
> Se non lo mandi fuori di casa, vivrai una vita pessima (chiedi ad Amarax).
> 
> ...


alcuni capiscono solo col trattamento d'urto.
se li metti in contatto attraverso il dolore vero, e quello di essere messo alla porta  ad es. e  che ti mette nella condizione quantomeno di ESSERE PRESA SUL SERIO E NON PER UNA SCELTA  DI UNA TAZZINA DI CAFFE, allorra  dicevo, lo capiscono, o almeno in solitudine rifettono seriamente.forse.


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però (io in questo sono talebana) uno che si vuol misurare con una "figlia" mi dà un'idea di pochezza tale da non preoccuparmi più del resto.


Persa, io la penso come te.
ma noi siamo già oltre.
titti povera stella sta incominciando ora.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Persa, io la penso come te.
> ma noi siamo già oltre.
> titti povera stella sta incominciando ora.


 Siamo ...verso l'infinito e oltre... :sonar:


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Siamo ...verso l'infinito e oltre... :sonar:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

aiut'..:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> il marito di titti si giustifica dicendo che era come andare a prendere il caffe, quello di una mia collega si è giustificato con un " ma cara, ti giuro che non ti pensavo proprio quando stavo con l'altra" ( nel senso lei era strumentale ai miei bisogni e tu, moglie, non ti devi sentirti messa in discussione )
> 
> ma io dico , ma è possibile che sia cosi difficile per certuni non dico trovare una forma accettabile alle stronzate, perchè se ragionano con quelo, che gli vuoi fà?
> 
> ...


Non deve credegli è un bugiardo traditore...
lo deve mandare via...magari  poi se fa qualcosa di buono davvero se lo riprende...ma ora lo deve mandare via:unhappy:


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

titti non poteva capitare meglio...o ci odierà o ci amerà o ci manderà v_erso l'infinito e oltre_:rotfl:


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

> Non deve credegli è un bugiardo traditore...
> lo deve mandare via...magari  poi se fa qualcosa di buono davvero se lo riprende...ma ora lo deve mandare via :unhappy:



si ama, hai ragione. se non lo fa è un disastro. lìho scritto sopra.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> titti non poteva capitare meglio...o ci odierà o ci amerà o ci manderà v_erso l'infinito e oltre_:rotfl:


 Per ora vado a dormire...sola ..libera...  Notte ragazze (ragazzo a Fabry)


----------



## Fabry (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per ora vado a dormire...sola ..libera...  Notte ragazze (ragazzo a Fabry)



Notte Persa.....e grazie per il ragazzo:carneval:


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

notte persa e fabry
e titti se leggerà.


----------



## Amarax (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> notte persa e fabry
> e titti se leggerà.


 
notte anche da me a tutti voi


----------



## Becco (13 Luglio 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> sono proprio tutti uguali! anch'io mi sono sentita dire che è colpa mia!
> io credo che l'unica colpa che abbiamo sia quella di amare ancora nonostante tutto questi mariti !


 
Normalissimo. E' successo anche a me. Quando ho chiesto perchè mi disse che io non ero attento, e che non mi interessavo a lei. Figurarsi... Eravamo sposati da sei mesi e lei mi tradiva da un anno prima del matrimanio. Non solo, ma quando le chiesi perchè mi aveva confessato il (i tradimenti) mi disse che se non me l'avesse confessato avrebbe continuato a tradirmi (ometto il termine che usò per educazione) .
Quindi non solo era colpa mia ma da quel momento dovevo essere io a impedirgli di farmi le corna.
Quindi Giuma, non meravigliarti di niente perchè fra gli iscritti di questo forum ci sono persone che se  ne sono passate di veramente toste.
Becco


----------



## dave.one (13 Luglio 2010)

Becco ha detto:


> Normalissimo. E' successo anche a me. Quando ho chiesto perchè mi disse che io non ero attento, e che non mi interessavo a lei. Figurarsi... Eravamo sposati da sei mesi e lei mi tradiva da un anno prima del matrimanio. Non solo, ma quando le chiesi perchè mi aveva confessato il (i tradimenti) mi disse che se non me l'avesse confessato avrebbe continuato a tradirmi (ometto il termine che usò per educazione) .
> *Quindi non solo era colpa mia ma da quel momento dovevo essere io a impedirgli di farmi le corna.*
> Quindi Giuma, non meravigliarti di niente perchè fra gli iscritti di questo forum ci sono persone che se  ne sono passate di veramente toste.
> Becco


Questo è ciò che non ho mai capito: cornuto e mazziato?
Cioé, ora che il matrimonio è in piena crisi, chi si deve impegnare è colui che si è messo a 90? Tutte le responsabilità per salvare il salvabile sono nelle mani del tradito? E che faceva o ha fatto il traditore sino a quel momento? Mi sembra di sentire un remake in chiave moderna della favoletta della cicala e della formica ...
Vallo a capire...


----------



## pierpiero (13 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Dopo una vita trascorsa insieme, 34 anni, ti accorgi che l'uomo che ti è stato accanto per tutto questo tempo è uno sconosciuto.
> Mi direte perchè? Perchè è un traditore, mi ha sempre tradita ed io l'ho scoperto solo oggi, 7 mesi fa, con una donna più giovane di lui di 28 anni.
> Il mondo ti crolla addosso, ti senti morire, tutto in ciò che credevi svanisce nel nulla; non hai più fiducia in lui, dice di averla lasciata, ma ti accorgi che non è così, (infatti si son rivisti altre 3 o 4 volte dopo la mia scoperta) ora invece si sentono solo telefonicamente, spero.
> La vita non ha più senso, aveva detto che andava in gita con dei colleghi invece oltre i colleghi c'era pure lei (è stata la terza gita fatta insieme a lei), ora stiamo ancora insieme perchè io gli voglio ancora bene, però è un soffrire continuo anche se si avvicina rivedo le loro immagini stampate nel mio cervello, le sue parole rivolte a lei che eccheggiano nelle mie orecchie, è un tormento continuo.....è un soffrire...che non auguro a nessuno.
> ...


mi dispiace davvero se vuoi stare bene credo ke la sola cosa da fare sia di mettere la parola fine alla tua agonia lasciando lui. credo che tu vuoi ancora bene a lui ma lui non vuole piu' bene a te


----------



## pierpiero (13 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma un titolo piu' corto?:blank:


complimenti x la sensibilita'


----------



## titti1956 (13 Luglio 2010)

pierpiero ha detto:


> mi dispiace davvero se vuoi stare bene credo ke la sola cosa da fare sia di mettere la parola fine alla tua agonia lasciando lui. credo che tu vuoi ancora bene a lui ma lui non vuole piu' bene a te


Forse hai proprio ragione, ma non riesco a lasciarlo..però vivo con la paura che le telefoni...perchè credo...che non si vedano più in quanto sta di più a casa...
Questa vita non è vita me ne rendo conto..ma non riesco ad uscirne


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Forse hai proprio ragione, ma non riesco a lasciarlo..però vivo con la paura che le telefoni...perchè credo...che non si vedano più in quanto sta di più a casa...
> Questa vita non è vita me ne rendo conto..ma non riesco ad uscirne


 Ma tu cosa pensi di lui come uomo, come persona?


----------



## Abigail (13 Luglio 2010)

Becco ha detto:


> Normalissimo. E' successo anche a me. Quando ho chiesto perchè mi disse che io non ero attento, e che non mi interessavo a lei. Figurarsi... Eravamo sposati da sei mesi e lei mi tradiva da un anno prima del matrimanio. Non solo, ma quando le chiesi perchè mi aveva confessato il (i tradimenti) mi disse che se non me l'avesse confessato avrebbe continuato a tradirmi (ometto il termine che usò per educazione) .
> Quindi non solo era colpa mia ma da quel momento dovevo essere io a impedirgli di farmi le corna.
> Quindi Giuma, non meravigliarti di niente perchè fra gli iscritti di questo forum ci sono persone che se  ne sono passate di veramente toste.
> Becco


Buongiorno a tutti
Che cosa orrenda che devi avere passato!
Ma perchè ti ha sposato se già ti tradiva?
E' questo che non capisco.


----------



## pierpiero (13 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Forse hai proprio ragione, ma non riesco a lasciarlo..però vivo con la paura che le telefoni...perchè credo...che non si vedano più in quanto sta di più a casa...
> Questa vita non è vita me ne rendo conto..ma non riesco ad uscirne


forse e' piu' facile di quello ke credi e soprattutto piu' liberatorio starai male inizialmente per il distacco ma ora stai bene? cmq il male passera' mentre quello ke provi ora sembra destinato a non finire


----------



## titti1956 (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tu cosa pensi di lui come uomo, come persona?


 Che è uno "stronzo" per come mi ha trattata..e per quello che mi ha fattto, però non riesco a lasciarlo..sono proprio una stupida.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Che è uno "stronzo" per come mi ha trattata..e per quello che mi ha fattto, però non riesco a lasciarlo..sono proprio una stupida.


 Definiscilo meglio, non solo in rapporto a te, ma a se stesso, all'immagine che lui ha di sè anche attraverso il tradimento, a lui come padre responsabile di fornire un modello ai figli.


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Che è uno "stronzo" per come mi ha trattata..e per quello che mi ha fattto, però non riesco a lasciarlo.*.sono proprio una stupida.*


NO, Sei solo ancora presa da lui


----------



## Abigail (13 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Che è uno "stronzo" per come mi ha trattata..e per quello che mi ha fattto, però non riesco a lasciarlo..sono proprio una stupida.


Prova a pensare cos'altro può fare perchè tu possa lasciarlo.
Qual è la cosa peggiore che potrebbe spiengerti a lasciarlo?


----------



## titti1956 (13 Luglio 2010)

pierpiero ha detto:


> forse e' piu' facile di quello ke credi e soprattutto piu' liberatorio starai male inizialmente per il distacco ma ora stai bene? cmq il male passera' mentre quello ke provi ora sembra destinato a non finire


 Sante parole, però ricordati che ho 54 anni ed ho ricevuto un'educazione un pò "diversa" da quella che io ho dato alle mie figlie...ci sono valori in cui noi crediamo, ...però...vorrei che fosse lui a lasciare me...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Sante parole, però ricordati che ho 54 anni ed ho ricevuto un'educazione un pò "diversa" da quella che io ho dato alle mie figlie...ci sono valori in cui noi crediamo, ...però...vorrei che fosse lui a lasciare me...


Sono più vecchia di te e posso immaginare l'educazione che ti è stata data, ma ti è stata data 40 anni fa.
Poi hai vissuto e tu hai dato un'educazione in base ai tuoi valori formati attraverso le tue esperienze.
Si può credere nella famiglia finché ...la famiglia c'è.


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Sante parole, però ricordati che ho 54 anni ed ho ricevuto un'educazione un pò "diversa" da quella che io ho dato alle mie figlie...ci sono valori in cui noi crediamo, ...però...vorrei che fosse lui a lasciare me...



Lavori, hai una occupazione?


----------



## pierpiero (13 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Sante parole, però ricordati che ho 54 anni ed ho ricevuto un'educazione un pò "diversa" da quella che io ho dato alle mie figlie...ci sono valori in cui noi crediamo, ...però...vorrei che fosse lui a lasciare me...


se hai dato alle tue figliole una diversa educazione da quella ke hai ricevuto tu e' perke' ritieni ke quella ke hai ricevuto sia "meno giusta" o quanto meno meno adatta ai tempi, no? e visto ke ora tu vivi questi tempi... 54 anni sei giovane


----------



## titti1956 (13 Luglio 2010)

pierpiero ha detto:


> se hai dato alle tue figliole una diversa educazione da quella ke hai ricevuto tu e' perke' ritieni ke quella ke hai ricevuto sia "meno giusta" o quanto meno meno adatta ai tempi, no? e visto ke ora tu vivi questi tempi... 54 anni sei giovane


 Non sono giovane affattto...e poi adesso mi sento malissimo..sono 7 mesi...il mondo mi è crollato addosso...


----------



## Abigail (13 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Non sono giovane affattto...e poi adesso mi sento malissimo..sono 7 mesi...il mondo mi è crollato addosso...


Il mondo può crollare addosso anche a 20 anni,credimi.
Forza!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Non sono giovane affattto...e poi adesso mi sento malissimo..sono 7 mesi...il mondo mi è crollato addosso...


 Ti garantisco che mi sento più giovane ora di 4 anni fa quando mi è accaduto quello che è accaduto a te.
Perché è chi abbiamo vicino che ci fa sentire in un certo modo.


----------



## Angel (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti garantisco che mi sento più giovane ora di 4 anni fa quando mi è accaduto quello che è accaduto a te.
> *Perché è chi abbiamo vicino che ci fa sentire in un certo modo*.


Verissimo


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

*titti*



titti1956 ha detto:


> Non sono giovane affattto...e poi adesso mi sento malissimo..sono 7 mesi...il mondo mi è crollato addosso...


lui dove vive, come vivete, e tu soprattutto che fai?


----------



## titti1956 (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> lui dove vive, come vivete, e tu soprattutto che fai?


 Viviamo nella stessa casa, lavoriamo tutti e due, quindi non ho difficoltà ad andare avanti economicamente.... sto male anche in questo momento con il pensiero che lui stamattina l'abbia potuuta chiamare, ieri ho trovato in una tasca del suo pantalone un'altra scheda, però l'ho rimessa al suo posto.
Sono una stupida perchè non mi decido ma non ci riesco a vedermi senza di lui...aiutatemi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Viviamo nella stessa casa, lavoriamo tutti e due, quindi non ho difficoltà ad andare avanti economicamente.... sto male anche in questo momento con il pensiero che lui stamattina l'abbia potuuta chiamare, ieri ho trovato in una tasca del suo pantalone un'altra scheda, però l'ho rimessa al suo posto.
> Sono una stupida perchè non mi decido ma non ci riesco a vedermi senza di lui...aiutatemi


 Il problema è questo.
Lo so.
Ma devi vedere se ti vedi ora con il lui che hai scoperto che è.


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Viviamo nella stessa casa, lavoriamo tutti e due, quindi non ho difficoltà ad andare avanti economicamente.... sto male anche in questo momento con il pensiero che lui stamattina l'abbia potuuta chiamare, ieri ho trovato in una tasca del suo pantalone un'altra scheda, però l'ho rimessa al suo posto.
> Sono una stupida perchè non mi decido ma non ci riesco a vedermi senza di lui...aiutatemi


Non senti il bisogno di stare sola?
mai ?


----------



## titti1956 (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Non senti il bisogno di stare sola?
> mai ?


 Per la verità no, non sento il bisogno di stare sola


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Per la verità no, non sento il bisogno di stare sola


 Ma credi di essere con lui?
Non credo che uno che tradisce e te ne parla con quella leggerezza (che è disprezzo per i tuoi sentimenti) possa essere tanto presente e sollecito nel rapporto di coppia.
Forse sono anni che sei sola e non te ne sei accorta.


----------



## titti1956 (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma credi di essere con lui?
> Non credo che uno che tradisce e te ne parla con quella leggerezza (che è disprezzo per i tuoi sentimenti) possa essere tanto presente e sollecito nel rapporto di coppia.
> Forse sono anni che sei sola e non te ne sei accorta.


 Forse hai proprio ragione, ma come devo fare?


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Per la verità no, non sento il bisogno di stare sola


titti, allora non c'è il problema.

aspetta che gli passi. forse, tra qualche annetto.

sei tu quella che sta male, non è un problema suo.
-






ps. titti, sto provocando intenzionalmente cara.


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Forse hai proprio ragione, ma come devo fare?


 
titti elenca quello che vorresti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Forse hai proprio ragione, ma come devo fare?


 Pensa al tuo rapporto, indipendentemente dal tradimento (ci penserai poi), e decidi se in questo rapporto in cui tu ti sentivi dentro se era dentro anche lui o se lui era distratto e assente da tempo e se tu gli hai concesso troppe attenuanti.
Poi a questo aggiungi il tradimento, che, confessato con tale leggerezza, fa pèensare che non fosse che il primo.
Quindi pensa che tutte le sue assenze emotive, tutte le sue mancanze di attenzioni, tutto il suo sottovalutare i problemi non fossero dovuti ad avere la testa altrove ...ad altri caffè.


----------



## Angel (13 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Viviamo nella stessa casa, lavoriamo tutti e due, quindi non ho difficoltà ad andare avanti economicamente.... sto male anche in questo momento con il pensiero che lui stamattina l'abbia potuuta chiamare, ieri ho trovato in una tasca del suo pantalone un'altra scheda, però l'ho rimessa al suo posto.
> Sono una stupida perchè non mi decido ma non ci riesco a vedermi senza di lui...aiutatemi


Quello che ho imparato dal tradimento è che la parte più deleteria e il ristagnamento della situazione...è come stare nelle sabbie mobili lentamente affondi e più affondi e meno hai possibilità di risalita, qui puoi sfogarti e discutere della situazione puoi ricevere qualche consiglio, ma solo tu sai come vivi e quello che vuoi e solo tu hai il potere di reagire prendendo la situazione di petto...reagisci, non farti mettere i piedi in testa...fatti bella esci la sera fallo rodere un pò....fagli trovare lungo un pò in tutto e fagli capire bene dov'è la porta di casa :up:
La scheda dovevi buttarla nel water :carneval:


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma credi di essere con lui?
> Non credo che uno che tradisce e te ne parla con quella leggerezza (che è disprezzo per i tuoi sentimenti) possa essere tanto presente e sollecito nel rapporto di coppia.
> Forse sono anni che sei sola e non te ne sei accorta.





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pensa al tuo rapporto, indipendentemente dal tradimento (ci penserai poi), e decidi se in questo rapporto in cui tu ti sentivi dentro se era dentro anche lui o se lui era distratto e assente da tempo e se tu gli hai concesso troppe attenuanti.
> Poi a questo aggiungi il tradimento, che, confessato con tale leggerezza, fa pèensare che non fosse che il primo.
> Quindi pensa che tutte le sue assenze emotive, tutte le sue mancanze di attenzioni, tutto il suo sottovalutare i problemi non fossero dovuti ad avere la testa altrove ...ad altri caffè.





Angel ha detto:


> Quello che ho imparato dal tradimento è che la parte più deleteria e il ristagnamento della situazione...è come stare nelle sabbie mobili lentamente affondi e più affondi e meno hai possibilità di risalita, qui puoi sfogarti e discutere della situazione puoi ricevere qualche consiglio, ma solo tu sai come vivi e quello che vuoi e solo tu hai il potere di reagire prendendo la situazione di petto...reagisci, non farti mettere i piedi in testa...fatti bella esci la sera fallo rodere un pò....fagli trovare lungo un pò in tutto e fagli capire bene dov'è la porta di casa :up:
> La scheda dovevi buttarla nel water :carneval:


 vangelo


----------



## Malakai (13 Luglio 2010)

A me sinceramente fa male sentire di persone che soffrono per amore...ma fatto sta che cmq quando qualcuno viene tradito apre gli occhi alla realtà...


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Viviamo nella stessa casa, lavoriamo tutti e due, quindi non ho difficoltà ad andare avanti economicamente.... sto male anche in questo momento con il pensiero che lui stamattina l'abbia potuuta chiamare, ieri ho trovato in una tasca del suo pantalone un'altra scheda, però l'ho rimessa al suo posto.
> *Sono una stupida perchè non mi decido ma non ci riesco a vedermi senza di lui*...aiutatemi


non sei stupida
credo normale che dopo tanti anni con lui tu abbia difficoltà a vederti senza

chiediti se vuoi passare i prossimi anni con un uomo che continuerà a fare le stesse cose finchè la prostata gli reggerà
e quelli successivi a curare gli acciacchi di un narciso che non può più soddisfare il suo narcisismo

poi ricorda che se tu chiedessi la separazione lui potrebbe anche decidere di volerti riconquistare al punto di crescere


----------



## Luigi III (13 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non sei stupida
> credo normale che dopo tanti anni con lui tu abbia difficoltà a vederti senza
> 
> chiediti se vuoi passare i prossimi anni con un uomo che continuerà a fare le stesse cose finchè la prostata gli reggerà
> ...


 E come sarebbero gli anni prossimi ora che hai scoperto chi è veramente tuo marito? Io penso che lui sia proprio uno schifo d'uomo. Scusa la franchezza, ma ti ha trattato peggio che uno straccio.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> E come sarebbero gli anni prossimi ora che hai scoperto chi è veramente tuo marito? Io penso che lui sia proprio uno schifo d'uomo. Scusa la franchezza, ma ti ha trattato peggio che uno straccio.


quoto e approvo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Aggiungo, in immagine, quello che mi disse di fare a mio marito quattro anni fa Insonne, strappandomi un sorriso, cosa che era difficile, in quel momento.

:calcio:​


----------



## ellina69 (13 Luglio 2010)

cara titti, benvenuta, mi spiace molto per latu a storia, molto triste, molto dolorosa. vorrei dirti solo due cose:
1) non devi assolutamente sentirti una stupida se non riesci (ancora) a lasciarlo, 34 anni sono veramente una vita, e non è un modo di dire, ri una ragazzina .... nessuno, nessuno è contento di stravolgere così drasticamente l'unica vita che conosce. Quindi accetta questa tua fragilità, abbi comprensione per te stessa, per il tuo smarrimento, non affrettarti avoler decidere, prova a coccolare un po' il tuo dolore, prenditi tempo, respira, vai in un centro benessere, dal parrucchiere, oppure qualcosiasi altra attività che ti piaccia veramente, prenditi qualche "lusso". fallo solo per te, per ritrovare un piccolo sorriso, anche solo un piccolo sospiro di benessere. E' una strategia di soppravivenza per l'immediato...poi ci sarà la fase due
2) com'era la vostra vita prima di scopire il tradimento? come ti sentivi? eri serena? realizzata? soddisfatta? Come ti ha fatto sentire in tutti questi anni quell'uomo? che vita ti ha offerto come donna?

Spero di rileggerti presto, un abbraccio forte


----------



## Amarax (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Aggiungo, in immagine, quello che mi disse di fare a mio marito quattro anni fa Insonne, strappandomi un sorriso, cosa che era difficile, in quel momento.
> 
> 
> :calcio:​


 
teso'...sei tu in gamba
A me lo hai/avete detto non so quante volte.
Ma ero paralizzata nei pensieri...
a volte penso che ero drogata dal dolore.
Sai che sto male a leggere di titti checome noi, ora, sta vivendo lo stesso dolore?
Io vorrei tornare indietro con le consapevolezze di oggi. Non farei errori di nessun genere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> teso'...sei tu in gamba
> A me lo hai/avete detto non so quante volte.
> Ma ero paralizzata nei pensieri...
> a volte penso che ero drogata dal dolore.
> ...


 Nulla è deciso per sempre.


----------



## Amarax (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nulla è deciso per sempre.


ci sto lavorando infatti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ci sto lavorando infatti



 :up:


----------



## Grande82 (14 Luglio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> teso'...sei tu in gamba
> A me lo hai/avete detto non so quante volte.
> Ma ero paralizzata nei pensieri...
> a volte penso che ero drogata dal dolore.
> ...


 ma oggi è come ieri... dipende tutto da te... non colpevolizzarti per il passato, ma cambia quello che puoi del futuro e del presente...


----------



## Amarax (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :up:


----------



## Amarax (14 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma oggi è come ieri... dipende tutto da te... non colpevolizzarti per il passato, ma cambia quello che puoi del futuro e del presente...


 
il presente mi vede nuova
il futuro...ci sto lavorando


----------



## Amoremio (14 Luglio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> il presente mi vede nuova
> il futuro...ci sto lavorando


tifo in silenzio
(sfegatatamente)


----------



## titti1956 (17 Luglio 2010)

Non c'è nessuno con cui parlare! Sono proprio sola!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Non c'è nessuno con cui parlare! Sono proprio sola!


Dai non fare così, è estate, tutti vanno fuori a divertirsi.
E anch'io sto soletto...


----------



## giobbe (17 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Non c'è nessuno con cui parlare! Sono proprio sola!


presente


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

Io comunque non ho capito se sto qua ha una lunga relazione o se è stato un episodio. Mah. Tanto se gli fa male il pancino torna dalla moglie no? Ehi stiamo parlando di 34 anni. Mah..
Comunque titti, mi dispiace.


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io comunque non ho capito se sto qua ha una lunga relazione o se è stato un episodio. Mah. Tanto se gli fa male il pancino torna dalla moglie no? Ehi stiamo parlando di 34 anni. Mah..
> Comunque titti, mi dispiace.


 La relazione che ho scoperto durava da 14 mesi, poi lui mi ha detto che ce ne sono state altre durante "la nostra vita insieme".
Che significa:
Mah. Tanto se gli fa male il pancino torna dalla moglie no? 
Grazie per il tuo mi dispiace è brutto, molto brutto quello che sto passando.


----------



## Angel (18 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> La relazione che ho scoperto durava da 14 mesi, poi lui mi ha detto che ce ne sono state altre durante "la nostra vita insieme".
> Che significa:
> Mah. Tanto se gli fa male il pancino torna dalla moglie no?
> Grazie per il tuo mi dispiace è brutto, molto brutto quello che sto passando.


Siamo molti a capirti.....sappi che molte volte non è manco molto bello tenerseli in casa....specialmente quando tengono na faccia i merda da paura:incazzato:......scusa sta sera mi rotolano......un po più del solito:condom:


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Siamo molti a capirti.....sappi che molte volte non è manco molto bello tenerseli in casa....specialmente quando tengono na faccia i merda da paura:incazzato:......scusa sta sera mi rotolano......un po più del solito:condom:


E' vero, a volte penso che per me sia meglio se lui se ne andasse, ma purtroppo lui di questo non ne vuole sentire parlare.
Io ci sto male, anche perchè vedo, noto che lui non fa niente per cercare di "ricucire" il rapporto


----------



## Angel (18 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> E' vero, a volte penso che per me sia meglio se lui se ne andasse, ma purtroppo lui di questo non ne vuole sentire parlare.
> Io ci sto male, anche perchè vedo, noto che lui non fa niente per cercare di "ricucire" il rapporto


Beh sappi che io ero come te dalla fine del 2002 fino all'inizio del 2006 3 anni di cacca ma alla fine ho voluto dare un altra possibilità....risultato oggi non passa giorno senza che da solo mi dia un paio di calcioni nei testicoli :incazzato:


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Beh sappi che io ero come te dalla fine del 2002 fino all'inizio del 2006 3 anni di cacca ma alla fine ho voluto dare un altra possibilità....risultato oggi non passa giorno senza che da solo mi dia un paio di calcioni nei testicoli :incazzato:


 Che significa spiegati meglio


----------



## Angel (18 Luglio 2010)

Significa che sto accanto ad una persona malata (di testa) egoista egocentrica che gli frega niente di me e di cosa provo.....a ricucire il nostro rapporto manco gli passa per la testa :unhappy:...anzi :incazzato:


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Significa che sto accanto ad una persona malata (di testa) egoista egocentrica che gli frega niente di me e di cosa provo.....a ricucire il nostro rapporto manco gli passa per la testa :unhappy:...anzi :incazzato:


E' proprio vero la stessa cosa che capita pure a me, avete figli?
Ma hai mai pensato di lasciarlo?
Con chi ti aveva tradita/o?


----------



## Angel (18 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> E' proprio vero la stessa cosa che capita pure a me, avete figli?
> Ma hai mai pensato di lasciarlo?
> Con chi ti aveva tradita/o?


figli na marea...4

4 anni fa avevo chiesto la separazione ma poi sono tornato sui miei passi...diciamo che...mi sono fatto infinocchiare :condom:

Con un tipo che sta alla bellezza di 600 km di distanza da noi


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> figli na marea...4
> 
> 4 anni fa avevo chiesto la separazione ma poi sono tornato sui miei passi...diciamo che...mi sono fatto infinocchiare :condom:
> 
> Con un tipo che sta alla bellezza di 600 km di distanza da noi


 Ma vi volevate lasciare per quale motivo?
E chi è il tipo che ti ha infinocchiato? l'avvocato?


----------



## Angel (18 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Ma vi volevate lasciare per quale motivo?
> E chi è il tipo che ti ha infinocchiato? l'avvocato?


3 anni di tradimento penso che già bastano per pensare a una separazione, ma che dirti troppo ingenuo?....o forse più troppo idiota:sonar:....come dicevo di ricucire il nostro rapporto proprio non gli frega niente


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> 3 anni di tradimento penso che già bastano per pensare a una separazione, ma che dirti troppo ingenuo?....o forse più troppo idiota:sonar:....come dicevo di ricucire il nostro rapporto proprio non gli frega niente


 Si vede che tra i due chi ama di più sei tu, lei allora scusa perchè non se ne va dall'altro?


----------



## Angel (18 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Si vede che tra i due chi ama di più sei tu, lei allora scusa perchè non se ne va dall'altro?


La cosa è conclusa da 4 anni.....e comunque è difficile e raro che vanno dall'altro/a....che fortuna sarebbe stata....un terno al lotto :carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> La cosa è conclusa da 4 anni.....e comunque è difficile e raro che vanno dall'altro/a....che fortuna sarebbe stata....un terno al lotto :carneval:


e tu Angel perché invece rimani? che cosa ti tiene ancora legato a lei, visto che dici che non fa niente per ricucire?


----------



## Angel (18 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> e tu Angel perché invece rimani? che cosa ti tiene ancora legato a lei, visto che dici che non fa niente per ricucire?


I 4 bimbi e purtroppo altre cose che porterebbero sofferenza ad altre persone che si sono fatte e si stanno facendo in 4 per noi...pur sapendo cosa era successo all'epoca.....oddio non che non si potrebbe, ma non sono abbastanza bastardo


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> e tu Angel perché invece rimani? che cosa ti tiene ancora legato a lei, visto che dici che non fa niente per ricucire?


 Giusto tu che sei uomo perchè resti ancora con lei?
Io sono donna e per giunta vecchiotta(spero con tutta me stessa di riuscire a disinnamorarmi di lui e quindi lasciarlo)


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> I 4 bimbi e purtroppo altre cose che porterebbero sofferenza ad altre persone che si sono fatte e si stanno facendo in 4 per noi...pur sapendo cosa era successo all'epoca.....oddio non che non si potrebbe, ma non sono abbastanza bastardo


Adesso lei è fedele?
Io credo che tu non la lasci perchè sei ancora innamorato


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> I 4 bimbi e purtroppo altre cose che porterebbero sofferenza ad altre persone che si sono fatte e si stanno facendo in 4 per noi...pur sapendo cosa era successo all'epoca.....oddio non che non si potrebbe, ma non sono abbastanza bastardo


 

ma a tua moglie non gliene frega proprio niente di niente? avete  provato a fare terapia di coppia? o a ritrovarvi in altri modi?


----------



## Angel (18 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Adesso lei è fedele?
> Io credo che tu non la lasci perchè sei ancora innamorato


Se è fedele adesso come adesso sinceramente non mi interessa....non la lascio solo per non far soffrire altri


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

Ho capito che chi ci va a rimettere in tutti i sensi in un matrimonio è colui che è innamorato.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Se è fedele adesso come adesso sinceramente non mi interessa....non la lascio solo per non far soffrire altri


 
ma così sei tu a soffrire (mi pare)

ma quanti anni hai? e i bambini quanti anni hanno?


----------



## Angel (18 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma a tua moglie non gliene frega proprio niente di niente? avete  provato a fare terapia di coppia? o a ritrovarvi in altri modi?


Allora sesso nada
se parlo del mio disagio divento un egoista perchè penso solo a me stesso
è incazzata con tutto e con tutti
o sta male o è stanca
è sempre nera
non posso manco baciarla perchè sono troppo appiccicoso
comanda a bacchetta tutti e guai a contraddirla 
mai na parola d'affetto o carina
non mi devo permettere di fare allusioni sessuali altrimenti sono un porco malato
Vabbè qui potrei andare avanti fino a domani
a dimenticavo  dulcis in fundus si lamenta che tengo sempre il muso....e vorrei vedere


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Se è fedele adesso come adesso sinceramente non mi interessa....non la lascio solo per non far soffrire altri


Però soffri tu, come soffro io, però io ho paura di lasciarlo perchè penso che se lo faccio starò ancora peggio, perchè penso di essere ancora innamorata di lui. Continuo a soffrire anche perchè so che lui ha cercato d'incontrarla ancora, ma lei gli ha dato un ultimatum o noi o lei.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Però soffri tu, come soffro io, però io ho paura di lasciarlo perchè penso che se lo faccio starò ancora peggio, perchè penso di essere ancora innamorata di lui. Continuo a soffrire anche perchè so che lui ha cercato d'incontrarla ancora, ma lei gli ha dato un ultimatum o noi o lei.


 
Starai peggio all'inizio. Poi piano piano il dolore si placherà. E tu ricomincerai a vivere la tua vita con dignità. Non è vero che sei vecchiotta


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Allora sesso nada
> se parlo del mio disagio divento un egoista perchè penso solo a me stesso


 Anche a me sesso nada o al massimo una volta la settimana, adesso ha perso la libidine, dopo naturalmente la scoperta.
Che significa tutto questo?


----------



## Angel (18 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Però soffri tu, come soffro io, però io ho paura di lasciarlo perchè penso che se lo faccio starò ancora peggio, perchè penso di essere ancora innamorata di lui. Continuo a soffrire anche perchè so che lui ha cercato d'incontrarla ancora, ma lei gli ha dato un ultimatum o noi o lei.


Ascolta me, soffrirai un pò ma te ne farai una ragione se ti capita come a me c'è da tagliarsi le vene


----------



## Angel (18 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Starai peggio all'inizio. Poi piano piano il dolore si placherà. E tu ricomincerai a vivere la tua vita con dignità. Non è vero che sei vecchiotta


Esatto :up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Anche a me sesso nada o al massimo una volta la settimana, adesso ha perso la libidine, dopo naturalmente la scoperta.
> Che significa tutto questo?


 
una volta alla settimana è poco???

per me è tantissimo 

Io l'ho rifatto recentemente dopo 3 mesi! e prima di allora erano passati 6 mesi! 

e lo so che tanti di voi penseranno: che cazzo di matrimonio è? però perlomeno adesso c'è il resto, le coccole, i baci, le risate insieme, la voglia di stare insieme... il sesso adesso per me è secondario


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Starai peggio all'inizio. Poi piano piano il dolore si placherà. E tu ricomincerai a vivere la tua vita con dignità. Non è vero che sei vecchiotta


 Oggi ad esempio gl ho detto che voglio lasciarlo lui non vuole perchè asserisce che non mi ha mai tradita ma ha solo cercato un diversivo, poi altre volte dice che l'ho ucciso ed io rispondo perchè gli ho tolto il giocattolo.
Intanto non si rende conto che io sto male, che non gioisco più di niente...mi ha uccisa fisicamente e psicologicamente


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> una volta alla settimana è poco???
> 
> per me è tantissimo
> 
> ...


 A me tutte queste altre cose non ci sono, coccole, risate, baci, voglia di stare insieme...
Ho detto se tutto va bene una volta la setimana...ma questo non è per la voglia di fare sesso è perchè *questo è indice che lui vuole l'altra*


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Oggi ad esempio gl ho detto che voglio lasciarlo lui non vuole perchè asserisce che non mi ha mai tradita ma ha solo cercato un diversivo, poi altre volte dice che l'ho ucciso ed io rispondo perchè gli ho tolto il giocattolo.
> Intanto non si rende conto che io sto male, che non gioisco più di niente...mi ha uccisa fisicamente e psicologicamente


 
appunto: se non si rende conto che stai male è una persona anaffettiva e tale rimarrà

tu però devi cercare di reagire. E' difficile, ma devi cercare di farti forza


----------



## Angel (18 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> una volta alla settimana è poco???
> 
> per me è tantissimo
> 
> ...


Il semestrale per me è normalità e addirittura l'ultima volta mi ha detto pure che a lei il sesso non interessa e di ritenermi fortunato che mi da il contentino così......figurati a me la libido dove mi scivola


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> una volta alla settimana è poco???
> 
> per me è tantissimo
> 
> ...


 A te cosa è successo????????????????


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Il semestrale per me è normalità e addirittura l'ultima volta mi ha detto pure che a lei il sesso non interessa e di ritenermi fortunato che mi da il contentino così......figurati a me la libido dove mi scivola


 Vorrei sapere perchè siete arrivati a questo punto, lei ti ha tradito?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> A te cosa è successo????????????????


 

adesso forse mi odierai: io faccio parte dell'altra categoria: sono un'ex traditrice. A mia volta ero stata tradita, tanti anni prima. Io però non sono stata scoperta, e non ho confessato. Ho tradito, ma il mio matrimonio era diventato davvero un piattume e io ho sbandato. Ora però sto facendo del mio meglio per far funzionare le cose... e credo che ci sto riuscendo


----------



## Angel (18 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere perchè siete arrivati a questo punto, lei ti ha tradito?


Si lei mi ha tradito....ma secondo me è fuori di melone e di brutto, tornando al discorso sesso a 44 anni la pace dei sensi è brutta :unhappy:......non sono un sessuomane... mi manca proprio il calore


----------



## Angel (18 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> adesso forse mi odierai: io faccio parte dell'altra categoria: sono un'ex traditrice. A mia volta ero stata tradita, tanti anni prima. Io però non sono stata scoperta, e non ho confessato. Ho tradito, ma il mio matrimonio era diventato davvero un piattume e io ho sbandato. Ora però sto facendo del mio meglio per far funzionare le cose... e credo che ci sto riuscendo


Beh guarda da tradito ti dirò....tanto di cappello non è da tutti :up:


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> adesso forse mi odierai: io faccio parte dell'altra categoria: sono un'ex traditrice. A mia volta ero stata tradita, tanti anni prima. Io però non sono stata scoperta, e non ho confessato. Ho tradito, ma il mio matrimonio era diventato davvero un piattume e io ho sbandato. Ora però sto facendo del mio meglio per far funzionare le cose... e credo che ci sto riuscendo


 Non voglio fare ...la paternale...sono più vecchia di te, però credo che non lo dovevi fare...chi sono io per odiare gli altri?


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Si lei mi ha tradito....ma secondo me è fuori di melone e di brutto, tornando al discorso sesso a 44 anni la pace dei sensi è brutta :unhappy:......non sono un sessuomane... mi manca proprio il calore


 Io ne tengo 10 più di te e ti posso dire che quello che mi manca di più è *sentirmi amata*


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Beh guarda da tradito ti dirò....tanto di cappello non è da tutti :up:


 
Grazie


in effetti in questo periodo sono molto contenta di come stanno andando le cose. Ho capito che la mia famiglia è la cosa più importante per me. E dire che stavo per mandare tutto allo sfacelo...


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Beh guarda da tradito ti dirò....tanto di cappello non è da tutti :up:


Perchè non si è fatta scoprire?


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> 
> in effetti in questo periodo sono molto contenta di come stanno andando le cose. Ho capito che la mia famiglia è la cosa più importante per me. E dire che stavo per mandare tutto allo sfacelo...


 Dovrebbero tutti ragionare come te mi congratulo perchè sei riuscita a rinsavire prima che lui scoprisse la cosa


----------



## Angel (18 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Perchè non si è fatta scoprire?


No perchè si da da fare per ricostruire riconoscendo i propri errori le sbandate possono capitare


----------



## Angel (18 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Io ne tengo 10 più di te e ti posso dire che quello che mi manca di più è *sentirmi amata*


Già già


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Non voglio fare ...la paternale...sono più vecchia di te, però credo che non lo dovevi fare...chi sono io per odiare gli altri?


 
probabilmente è vero, ma in quel momento non vedevo le cose come le vedo adesso. E' stata una fase. Forse mi è servito per capire che cosa è davvero importante per me, e portarmi a rivalutare cio che ho, e soprattutto ha fatto scattare in me la voglia di far tornare vivi dei lati del nostro rapporto che si erano addormentati dopo anni di routine


----------



## Angel (18 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Io ne tengo 10 più di te e ti posso dire che quello che mi manca di più è *sentirmi amata*


Titti....mettiti nei miei panni e pensa se fra 4 anni sei nella mia stessa situazione .....ohh ma pensaci e tira le tue conclusioni.... se vuoi rimanere con lui devi pretendere altrimenti :unhappy:


----------



## Angel (18 Luglio 2010)

Per stare come stai adesso puoi benissimo stare da sola.....ma LIBERA!!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Dovrebbero tutti ragionare come te mi congratulo perchè sei riuscita a rinsavire prima che lui scoprisse la cosa


 
credo anch'io che sia stata fortunata a non farmi scoprire, altrimenti sarebbe stato tutto molto più difficile.

so che qui dentro ci sono tante persone che pensano che non si possa ricostruire se ci sono sei segreti nella coppia, e sicuramente il mio è stato un gesto egoista (il non confessare). Ma non mi pento di non aver detto niente


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> credo anch'io che sia stata fortunata a non farmi scoprire, altrimenti sarebbe stato tutto molto più difficile.
> 
> so che qui dentro ci sono tante persone che pensano che non si possa ricostruire se ci sono sei segreti nella coppia, e sicuramente il mio è stato un gesto egoista (il non confessare). Ma non mi pento di non aver detto niente


 Hai fatto bene a non dirlo...se glielo avresti detto non credo che ti troveresti a questo punto, pensa che io dopo che ho scoperto il fatto...dico scoperto perchè lui non mi aveva detto niente...non faccio altro che arrovellarmi il cervello su tutto, non faccio che pensare a loro e a tutto quello che è successo.


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Per stare come stai adesso puoi benissimo stare da sola.....ma LIBERA!!!!


 E tu perchè non fai la stessa cosa???????????????


----------



## Angel (18 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> E tu perchè non fai la stessa cosa???????????????


Purtroppo veramente per me non è semplice   ci penso spesso ma preferisco rinchiudermi in me stesso e soffrire io.....almeno per il momento


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Purtroppo veramente per me non è semplice  ci penso spesso ma preferisco rinchiudermi in me stesso e soffrire io.....almeno per il momento


 Pure io ho dei figli...però io sono ancora innamorata di quello STRONZO, e vorrei tanto non pensarlo più


----------



## Mari' (18 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Significa che sto accanto ad una persona malata (di testa) egoista egocentrica che gli frega niente di me e di cosa provo.....a ricucire il nostro rapporto manco gli passa per la testa :unhappy:...anzi :incazzato:


Angel  non sapero :unhappy: ... credevo che tutto era gia' stato risolto  ... ricordo quando l'ultimo nato tu ad una certa ora dicevi: Ragazzi vado, e' l'ora della poppata ... che tenerezza che provavo a queste tue frasi  ... ma come madre com'e' la signora (?), si dedica almeno ai figli, o pensa solo a se stessa? 

Quintina, a te dico di portare pazienza se cose pian pianino si stanno mettendo sulla retta via  ... Titti, ho letto che hai dei figli grandi, sanno quello che il padre ha combinato? Se e' si, cosa ne pensano?


----------



## Micia (18 Luglio 2010)

Titti cara, ti ho letta .

io non so se questa cosa che ti lega a lui si chiami amore o chennesoio...ma a noi, per ora, questo non ci deve interessare. spostiamo la questione e parlamo solo di Titti.

quello che devi fare è cercare di dedicarti a te sola, cosa che forse hai anche dimenticato dopo aver messo al mondo e cresciuto tre figli , mi pare ricordare.

che significa questo ? significa riprendere per la mano Titti e chiederle cosa le piace, quali sono i suoi interessi, cosa amerebbe fare, un sogno dimenticato, una curiosità mai sviluppata, un piacere che  si è sempre negata, insomma, come anche Ellina ti ha suggerito, ritrovare tutte quelle piccole o grandi cose che ti farebbero piacere. distrarti da questo incubo negativo che come una sanguisuga ti sta togliendo tutte le migliori energie.
i figli oltrettutto sono già grandi, quindi autonomi.
Ecco, il primo passo deve esssere questo. il piacere che ne trarrai, poco alla volta, vedrai che smorzerà intanto questo profondo senso di solitudine che stai vivendo.
apri la porta e vai....vai.........mille sono le cose che puoi fare e dalle quali puoi trovare quella gratificazione che ti sosterrà per re agire a questa stasi di angoscia che ti sta solo rovinando e basta.
reinserirsi nella vita , come se tu avessi 18 anni. l'età anagrafica è solo un dettaglio che pesa a te perchè sei spaventata, alla reatà poco importa se tu ne abbia 20 50 48 75...a nessuno frega nulla. 
 ma se non ti butti questo non lo verificherai mai. e tra due anni starai tale e quale a oggi a piangere per uomo che ti dice che vuole i diversivi...

e lasciaglieli prendere sti "detersivi" , ma per via orale!

chiediti , piuttosto, nel frattempo come fai a credere di poter amare un uomo o di essere amata , almeno per ora, da un uomo che pensa ad altro?
ma un botto di ribellione non ti piglia?

ti sei svenata per anni, gli hai dato tutto cio' che potevi dargli...ma a TE dico, A TE, COSA TI SEI DATA?

HAI AVUTO CURA DI TE STESSA?

prova a centrare la tua attenzione SU DI TE.
questa è la medicina numero uno.

tu , scommetto, e non perchè io sia strega ma perchè prima di te ci sono passata, te ne sei persino dimenticata di quelle che erano le tue ambizioni. e in fondo dedicare la tua vita anche a lui era ed è la cosa che  ti  ha dato piu' sicurezza, che riconferma il tuo ruolo, la tua identità anche perchè con tre figli un marito e un lavoro c'è poco da inventarsi d'altro..tutto questo quindi è
comprensibile certo. ma ora è arrivato il momento in cui i giochi li devi fare per te. 

devi metterti in gioco tu e titti. e questo esercizio di amore per te vedrai che ogni giorno, piano piano, aggiungerà un mattone di sicurezza che ti aiuterà a osservare la realtà un maniera diversa.

cosa accadrà..e chi lo sa...potrebbe accadere di tutto e di piu...dipende da te e da altre variabili che non si possono controllare certo, ma questo ti farà solo del bene, tanto...perchè ridimensionerai la tua vita , la vita di titti in prims, e conseguentemente anche la relazione con lui. e ridimensionandola potrebbero accadere mille cose...che lo lasci, che te lo tieni come soprammobile, che vai a vivere per conto tuo, che te ne trovi uno tu ..insomma di tutto...e queste cose accadono perchè le vedo attraverso i miei amici, le ho viste su me stssa, e ti invito a farlo con tutto il cuore.
è l'unica strada percorribile , non domani, ma da ora!


----------



## Angel (18 Luglio 2010)

Oh si certo che si dedica ai figli....sembra che a sto mondo li abbia fatti solo lei :singleeye:


----------



## Mari' (18 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Oh si certo che si dedica ai figli....sembra che a sto mondo li abbia fatti solo lei :singleeye:


Per fortuna! ... pero' tu cosa hai deciso di fare della TUA vita? Arrendersi alla tua eta' e' un peccato didddio.

Tu hai dei doveri/responsabilita' verso i tuoi figli, ma hai Diritto anche tu al tuo piccolo pezzo di cielo/sole/luna/vita/sogni e desideri da realizzare


----------



## Mari' (18 Luglio 2010)

Per chi non ha visto questi sette video, vi raccomando di farlo ... oltre che divertenti danno molto da riflettere ... poi Franca e' Grande!

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1004


Ho scritto al curatore de sito/web di Franca Rame per l'ottava ed ultima parte mi ha assicurato che per i primi di agosto sara' messo in rete


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Titti cara, ti ho letta .
> 
> io non so se questa cosa che ti lega a lui si chiami amore o chennesoio...ma a noi, per ora, questo non ci deve interessare. spostiamo la questione e parlamo solo di Titti.
> 
> ...


 Cosa ti devo dire, figurati se penso a me o se ci ho mai pensato....


----------



## aristocat (18 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Cosa ti devo dire, figurati se penso a me o se ci ho mai pensato....


Appunto, mai come adesso vale la pena "recuperare" un po'... :idea:


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Appunto, mai come adesso vale la pena "recuperare" un po'... :idea:


 E' una parola!


----------



## Eliade (18 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> E' vero, a volte penso che per me sia meglio se lui se ne andasse, ma purtroppo lui di questo non ne vuole sentire parlare.
> Io ci sto male, anche perchè vedo, noto che lui non fa niente per cercare di "ricucire" il rapporto


Qui l'unica che deve sentire sei tu...se tu che devi volere, le sue esigenze, al momento, sono del tutto insignificanti.

Che lui non voglia andarsene, ma contemporaneamente non faccia nulla per ricucire il vostro rapporto, mi sembra logico...sta avendo la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca! Quale egoista sta meglio di lui??

Quando si sentirà pronto..lascerà una delle due, e rimarrà fedele in attesa della prossima.
Io la penso così...:condom:



Angel ha detto:


> Allora sesso nada
> se parlo del mio disagio divento un egoista perchè penso solo a me stesso
> è incazzata con tutto e con tutti
> o sta male o è stanca
> ...


 Non la lasci per i figli e per altre persone, ok è del tutto comprensibili...ma tollerare anche questo no.
Secondo me, tua moglie meriterebbe almeno 30 vaffanculo al giorno: detti belli, chiari e tondi in faccia...quano meno per non darle la soddisfazione, nonostante sia lei in difetto, di poter fare e disfare della vita altrui.  :incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Allora sesso nada
> se parlo del mio disagio divento un egoista perchè penso solo a me stesso
> è incazzata con tutto e con tutti
> o sta male o è stanca
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Fratello so cosa passi lo so.
Ecco io ho solo fatto questo: anzichè mandarla a quel paese, a quel paese ci sono andato io. Il paese delle donnine allegre.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2010)

*Ma io dico.*

Ok ma dopo 34 anni di matrimonio non è ora per una donna di mettersi a fare un po' di sane baldorie? Ehi ragazze sapete che prezzo ho pagato io per l'amante? Lo volete sapere?
Mi ha svuotato la carta di credito.
Andò in centro benessere, estetista, vestiti, scarpe, borsette, si fece carina come non mai. 
Si prese in quell'estate 2005 tutte le soddisfazioni che si era vietata perchè c'era da risparmiare. 
E mi disse non mi fai regalini?
Me li compero.
Invece di essere lapidato, fui dilapidato.


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok ma dopo 34 anni di matrimonio non è ora per una donna di mettersi a fare un po' di sane baldorie? Ehi ragazze sapete che prezzo ho pagato io per l'amante? Lo volete sapere?
> Mi ha svuotato la carta di credito.
> Andò in centro benessere, estetista, vestiti, scarpe, borsette, si fece carina come non mai.
> Si prese in quell'estate 2005 tutte le soddisfazioni che si era vietata perchè c'era da risparmiare.
> ...


Quindi tu sei il traditore non il tradito?
Allora puoi darmi consigli attendibili?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Quindi tu sei il traditore non il tradito?
> Allora puoi darmi consigli attendibili?


Non darmi del traditore.
Io ti ho dato i miei consigli.
O per lo meno ti ho fatto capire come mia moglie ha reagito al mio grande amore per un'altra.
Più di così....
Io non ti consiglio certo i sacchi di immondizie eh?
Dopo saresti sola.


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non darmi del traditore.
> Io ti ho dato i miei consigli.
> O per lo meno ti ho fatto capire come mia moglie ha reagito al mio grande amore per un'altra.
> Più di così....
> ...


 Mi dispiace se l'hai preso come un'offesa non era mia intenzione, forse mi sono espressa male.


----------



## Angel (18 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per fortuna! ... pero' tu cosa hai deciso di fare della TUA vita? Arrendersi alla tua eta' e' un peccato didddio.
> 
> Tu hai dei doveri/responsabilita' verso i tuoi figli, ma hai Diritto anche tu al tuo piccolo pezzo di cielo/sole/luna/vita/sogni e desideri da realizzare


Per adesso sono rassegnato, non ho alternative, vediamo cosa serberà per me il futuro


----------



## Angel (18 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Fratello so cosa passi lo so.
> Ecco io ho solo fatto questo: anzichè mandarla a quel paese, a quel paese ci sono andato io. Il paese delle donnine allegre.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ahh l'avevo capito :mrgreen:.....per quello nell'altro post ti avevo chiesto come si fa...a degenerare


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Ahh l'avevo capito :mrgreen:.....per quello nell'altro post ti avevo chiesto come si fa...a degenerare


Figliuolo...leggi il mio libro delle REGOLE.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2010)

*tornando a titti..*

ma ci spieghi meglio la tua situazione?

Vorrei sollevare una questione.
Qui dentro si fa sempre troppo presto a offrire soluzioni estemporanee, vedasi la oramai abusatissima sacco d'immondizie.

Bisogna, imho, avere ben chiaro il contesto in cui una donna è cresciuta e vissuta: la sua formazione culturale ecc...ecc..ecc...

Mi dispiace ma non si può nemmeno paragonare una donna che vive a Milano, con una che vive in un paesino veneto, con una che vive al sud.

Mi pare che le RULES tra uomo e donna al sud d'Italia
( E non voglio fare razzismo o meraviglie)
Siano profondamente diverse che al nord.


----------



## Mari' (18 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma ci spieghi meglio la tua situazione?
> 
> Vorrei sollevare una questione.
> Qui dentro si fa sempre troppo presto a offrire soluzioni estemporanee, vedasi la oramai abusatissima sacco d'immondizie.
> ...


Sbagli ... generalizzare e' sempre un grande errore :cooldue:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sbagli ... generalizzare e' sempre un grande errore :cooldue:


Marì non generalizzo affatto.
Io parlo sempre di esperienze personali.
Secondo la mia esperienza e i dati raccolti è così.
Ma non so cosa sia meglio o peggio capisci?

Penso per esempio che il grado di istruzione sia determinante.
Ma non per il dato in sè, ma per il fatto che chi studia tante volte deve lasciare il paesello per trasferirsi in una grande città.
Ecco la cosa che più mi piaceva di quando ero universitario, il confronto con i ragazzi provenienti da ogni parte d'Italia, dato che il DAMS all'epoca c'era solo a Bologna. 

Per esempio Marì parliamo che so di usi e costumi attorno alla festa delle nozze in Italia. Guarda che se ne scoprono di cose è?

Oppure statisticamente le separazioni avvengono di più al nord o al sud?


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

Penso per esempio che il grado di istruzione sia determinante.
Non credo che sia solo quello, anch'io ho studiato, è l'ambiente in cui vivi che gioca molto sullo stile di vita...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Penso per esempio che il grado di istruzione sia determinante.
> Non credo che sia solo quello, anch'io ho studiato, è l'ambiente in cui vivi che gioca molto sullo stile di vita...


BRAVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....
E la tua storia.
Forza titti raccontaci di quest'ambiente e parlaci dello stile di vita.


----------



## Mari' (18 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Marì non generalizzo affatto.
> Io parlo sempre di esperienze personali.
> Secondo la mia esperienza e i dati raccolti è così.
> Ma non so cosa sia meglio o peggio capisci? *Di tanto in tanto si*
> ...


Non ho i dati statistici ma, credo che al Nord siano in piu', anche' perche' il lavoro, le risorse, sono distribuite piu' al Nord che nel Sud ... e come ben saprai l'indipendenza economica incide.


Scusa ma sto cercando di seguire la video life della manifastazione dedicata a Falcone e Borsellino sulla " Via D'amelio: una Strage di Stato"

*A chi interessa:*

http://www.livestream.com/19luglio?...&utm_campaign=click-bait&utm_content=19luglio


----------



## Amarax (18 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Beh sappi che io ero come te dalla fine del 2002 fino all'inizio del 2006 3 anni di cacca ma alla fine ho voluto dare un altra possibilità....risultato oggi non passa giorno senza che da solo mi dia un paio di calcioni nei testicoli :incazzato:


io non ce li ho.  I testicoli, dico. Ma la sensazione è la stessa...
 :unhappy:


----------



## Amarax (18 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Giusto tu che sei uomo perchè resti ancora con lei?
> Io sono donna e per giunta vecchiotta(spero con tutta me stessa di riuscire a disinnamorarmi di lui e quindi lasciarlo)


 
teso'...siamo della stessa età...ma che vecchiotta?
Guarda che una volta uscita dal baratro respirerai meglio di prima.
Sai perchè? perchè capirai tutto...tutto quello che non ti ha convinto in un determinato momento ti tornerà in mente...e saprai che non eri tu sciocca a non capire. Credevi talmente in lui che non ti sfiorava l'idea potesse fare qualcosa di meno che corretto


----------



## Amarax (19 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Marì non generalizzo affatto.
> Io parlo sempre di esperienze personali.
> Secondo la mia esperienza e i dati raccolti è così.
> Ma non so cosa sia meglio o peggio capisci?
> ...


Guarda che io sono laureata e specialista e lavoro ed anche guadagno per fortuna...
Credo che la differenza fra il nord ed il sud è proprio per come è impostata la giornata della donna, non per l'istruzione.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Guarda che io sono laureata e specialista e lavoro ed anche guadagno per fortuna...
> Credo che la differenza fra il nord ed il sud è proprio per come è impostata la giornata della donna, non per l'istruzione.


???? Mi sono spiegato male.
Sono dell'idea che se io fossi stato un bastardo, avrei avuto enormi vantaggi nel mantenere mia moglie nella sua ignoranza.
Avrei condizionato lei all'inverosimile. Tanto che ne poteva sapere lei?
Detto ciò; ma chi o che cosa imposta la giornata della donna al sud? Ossia vuoi dirmi che al sud la donna è oberata di obblighi e doveri verso suo marito perchè lui è L'UOMO?

é solo per capire e non per giudicare.
Per esempio quando sono stato in Svezia ero addirittura imbarazzato dalle donne di là. E non mi stupisce che in Svezia, data la mentalità e la cultura ( paese protestante di un certo tipo), esistano tantissime famiglie senza uomo. Per esempio in quel paese, una come Giuma sarebbe aiutata dallo Stato. Vuoi interrompere la gravidanza? Ok, non ti mettiamo in galera, ma poco ci manca, dato che ci fai un danno sociale. Ma se decidi di tenerlo ci facciamo in 4 per aiutarti. Lavoro? Eh mia cara prima viene la quella che ha figli già svezzati, poi quella che è single e non ha figli. Un altro mondo. Adoro i paesi scandinavi.


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Guarda che io sono *laureata e specialista* e lavoro ed anche guadagno per fortuna...
> Credo che la differenza fra il nord ed il sud è proprio per come è impostata la giornata della donna, non per l'istruzione.


Ma va' ... e in quale disciplina?

Qui nel forum sono tutti laureati, anzi ci sono anche i/le "plurilaureati"  

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma va' ... e in quale disciplina?
> 
> Qui nel forum sono tutti laureati, anzi ci sono anche i/le "plurilaureati"
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma dici che qua dentro ci sia ostentazione di lauree mai conseguite? O che venga usato il titolo di studio come dire: 
"Lei non sa chi sono io?"


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ???? Mi sono spiegato male.
> Sono dell'idea che se io fossi stato un bastardo, avrei avuto enormi vantaggi nel mantenere mia moglie nella sua ignoranza.
> Avrei condizionato lei all'inverosimile. Tanto che ne poteva sapere lei?
> Detto ciò; ma chi o che cosa imposta la giornata della donna al sud? Ossia vuoi dirmi che al sud la donna è oberata di obblighi e doveri verso suo marito perchè lui è L'UOMO?
> ...


E li dovresti andare  ti metterebbero subito in riga  

:rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dici che qua dentro ci sia ostentazione di lauree mai conseguite? O che venga usato il titolo di studio come dire:
> "Lei non sa chi sono io?"



... dai confessa quante ne hai :carneval: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... dai confessa quante ne hai :carneval: :rotfl::rotfl:


Una...le altre mica si chiamano Laura eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2010)

*OK*

Torniamo seri  ma dove stanno gli altri?


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una...le altre mica si chiamano Laura eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


... giusto :up: si chiamano Tesoro, Cucciola etc etc etc  :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... giusto :up: si chiamano Tesoro, Cucciola etc etc etc  :carneval:


Dai si fa per ridere no? Per tirare su il morale a titti...


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai si fa per ridere no? Per tirare su il morale a titti...


Certamente.


----------



## Micia (19 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok ma dopo 34 anni di matrimonio non è ora per una donna di mettersi a fare un po' di sane baldorie? Ehi ragazze sapete che prezzo ho pagato io per l'amante? Lo volete sapere?
> Mi ha svuotato la carta di credito.
> Andò in centro benessere, estetista, vestiti, scarpe, borsette, si fece carina come non mai.
> Si prese in quell'estate 2005 tutte le soddisfazioni che si era vietata perchè c'era da risparmiare.
> ...


 
omino_ allegro_, 

ci sono le specchiere in noce

ci sono quelle pagamento

e ci sono quelle che non lo sono.

l'offerta è ampia nel mercato.

Buonciorno:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (19 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Starai peggio all'inizio. Poi piano piano il dolore si placherà. E tu ricomincerai a vivere la tua vita con dignità. Non è vero che sei vecchiotta


straquoto con forza parola per parola

e dico a titti:

spero per te che lui scelga l'altra
ma non lo farà
lui non vuole un'altra moglie, rischierebbe che gli facesse storie per le sue storielle
vuole te ...
e le sue distrazioni


----------



## Amoremio (19 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> adesso forse mi odierai: io faccio parte dell'altra categoria: sono un'ex traditrice. A mia volta ero stata tradita, tanti anni prima. Io però non sono stata scoperta, e non ho confessato. Ho tradito, ma il mio matrimonio era diventato davvero un piattume e io ho sbandato. Ora però sto facendo del mio meglio per far funzionare le cose... *e credo che ci sto riuscendo*


e vai col tifo ....:up:


----------



## Amoremio (19 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non darmi del traditore.
> Io ti ho dato i miei consigli.
> O per lo meno ti ho fatto capire come mia moglie ha reagito al mio grande amore per un'altra.
> Più di così....
> ...


invece adesso cos'è?

tra sola, nel senso di non accompagnata
e sola perchè compagna di un pdm per il quale è trasparente ma comunque lava stira rassetta ecc. per uno che non si accorge manco di quanto soffre
la peggior solitudine non è la prima


----------



## Amoremio (19 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sbagli ... generalizzare e' sempre un grande errore :cooldue:


quoto con omaggi


----------



## Amoremio (19 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ???? Mi sono spiegato male.
> Sono dell'idea che se io fossi stato un bastardo, avrei avuto enormi vantaggi nel mantenere mia moglie nella sua ignoranza.
> Avrei condizionato lei all'inverosimile. Tanto che ne poteva sapere lei?
> Detto ciò; ma chi o che cosa imposta la giornata della donna al sud? Ossia vuoi dirmi che al sud la donna è oberata di obblighi e doveri verso suo marito perchè lui è L'UOMO?
> ...


invece così .....

l'hai tirata fuori dall'ignoranza, dalla fabbrica ...

mi pare che stiamo spesso a parlare di questo

non dico che lo rinfacci a lei, ma diciamo che è un discorso sempre presente

ci avrà ben messo di suo sta donna che pare non aver altro pregio se non di farti fare i comodi tuoi senza ribellarsi


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> invece così .....
> 
> l'hai tirata fuori dall'ignoranza, dalla fabbrica ...
> 
> ...


Ma porco mondo.
Non lo dico per vantarmi.
Anzi, è stata un'esperienza di vita che per me è stato un ottimo investimento.
Io sono il Conte ok?
Nulla faccio senza il mio guadagno sia chiaro.
Faccio solo buoni affari.

La verità è che anche lei fa i suoi ottimi comodi.

Che non pensi che io sia di quelli moglie ubriaca e botte piena.

Io sono di quelli: moglie ubriaca che si diverta, così non ha tempo nè voglia di ficcanasare dove non bisogna!

E per quanto farai quanto scommetti che lei non mi manderà mai a fare in culo? 
Ma non per bontà d'animo sai?
Ma per non finire in un certo qual modo...


----------



## Micia (19 Luglio 2010)

un soggetto dal quale non si puo' che essere amate:cincin2:


----------



## Micia (19 Luglio 2010)

scusate il refuso , volevo scrivere a-r-mate:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> scusate il refuso , volevo scrivere a-r-mate:mrgreen:


:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Una sporca guerra, mia cara, un vietnam


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> E' vero, a volte penso che per me sia meglio se lui se ne andasse, ma purtroppo lui di questo non ne vuole sentire parlare.
> Io ci sto male, anche perchè vedo, noto che lui non fa niente per cercare di "ricucire" il rapporto


 Ma tu devi aspettare passivamente le sue decisioni?
Se avessi saputo degli altri tradimenti anni fa cosa avresti fatto?
E se immagini futuri tradimenti cosa pensi di fare?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Beh sappi che io ero come te dalla fine del 2002 fino all'inizio del 2006 3 anni di cacca ma alla fine ho voluto dare un altra possibilità....risultato oggi non passa giorno senza che da solo mi dia un paio di calcioni nei testicoli :incazzato:


 Ma l'hai fatto anche per i tuoi magnifici ragazzi, no?


----------



## Angel (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma l'hai fatto anche per i tuoi magnifici ragazzi, no?


Si certo  e con grande sforzo continuo a farlo.....ma in certi momenti è dura sai?....mi sento solo in mezzo alla folla


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Il semestrale per me è normalità e addirittura l'ultima volta mi ha detto pure che a lei il sesso non interessa e di ritenermi fortunato che mi da il contentino così......figurati a me la libido dove mi scivola





Angel ha detto:


> Si lei mi ha tradito....ma secondo me è fuori di melone e di brutto, tornando al discorso sesso a 44 anni la pace dei sensi è brutta :unhappy:......non sono un sessuomane... mi manca proprio il calore


 Però già anni fa ti dissi che tua moglie aveva bisogno di una terapia.
So che non vuole, ma in questi anni avresti potuto convincerla.


----------



## Angel (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però già anni fa ti dissi che tua moglie aveva bisogno di una terapia.
> So che non vuole, ma in questi anni avresti potuto convincerla.


Ahhh pensi che non ci abbia provato? :unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Titti cara, ti ho letta .
> 
> io non so se questa cosa che ti lega a lui si chiami amore o chennesoio...ma a noi, per ora, questo non ci deve interessare. spostiamo la questione e parlamo solo di Titti.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Cosa ti devo dire, figurati se penso a me o se ci ho mai pensato....


 Aspetti di essere vedova?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non darmi del traditore.
> Io ti ho dato i miei consigli.
> O per lo meno ti ho fatto capire come mia moglie ha reagito al mio grande amore per un'altra.
> Più di così....
> ...


 Meglio sole (e soli)...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Ahhh pensi che non ci abbia provato? :unhappy:


 A volte ci vuole più energia.
Porre un ultimatum: o vai (andiamo) in terapia o me ne vado.
Si sarebbe convinta.


----------



## titti1956 (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Aspetti di essere vedova?


 Non avrò il tempo di diventare vedova


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Non avrò il tempo di diventare vedova


 Non ho capito la tua risposta.
La mia era una provocazione per farti capire che ...la vita è adesso.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myUSmbOsGKI


----------



## titti1956 (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho capito la tua risposta.
> La mia era una provocazione per farti capire che ...la vita è adesso.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myUSmbOsGKI


Lo so devo cercare di risalire la china, devo fumare di meno e mangiare di più


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Aspetti di essere vedova?



eh...
e purtroppo non è una battuta.


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

Titti, ti senti demotivata?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Lo so devo cercare di risalire la china, devo fumare di meno e mangiare di più


Smettere di fumare è la cosa migliore da fare il prima possibile. Poi più appetito (anche troppo ...attenzione!) viene da sè.
Poi alza gli occhi e vai verso le cose che ti danno piacere, dal fare un bel bagno profumato a leggere un libro sotto un albero e ...ti accorgerai che da sola stai bene... chi ti vuole più bene?


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

quel "non ne avro' il tempo di rimanere vedova"

io l'ho consiederato espressione di una bella depressione coi fiocchi.


titti, ci sei?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> quel "non ne avro' il tempo di rimanere vedova"
> 
> io l'ho consiederato espressione di una bella depressione coi fiocchi.
> 
> ...


 Anch'io.
Per questo avevo chiesto chiarimenti.


----------



## titti1956 (22 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anch'io.
> Per questo avevo chiesto chiarimenti.


 Si ci sono sto cercando di risalire la china. grazie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Si ci sono sto cercando di risalire la china. grazie


 Hai l'età che avevo quando è successo a me (credo di avertelo già detto) e mi sento più giovane dopo quattro anni.
Non restare legata a un'immagine di te che ora ti fa sentire persa.


----------



## Amarax (22 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Si ci sono sto cercando di risalire la china. grazie


E' davvero una salita... :no:


----------



## titti1956 (22 Luglio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> E' davvero una salita... :no:


 purtroppo si ed è pure irta di intralci


----------



## Amarax (24 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> purtroppo si ed è pure irta di intralci


Come stai?


----------



## titti1956 (24 Luglio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Come stai?


 sempre uguale...il tempo passa, ma i problemi restano...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> sempre uguale...il tempo passa, ma i problemi restano...


 Devi trovare la forza di agire tu.
Ma non sei arrabbiata come una biscia?


----------



## titti1956 (25 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Devi trovare la forza di agire tu.
> Ma non sei arrabbiata come una biscia?


 Si però non riesco a fare niente...se non soffrire


----------



## Amoremio (25 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Si però non riesco a fare niente...se non soffrire


 
ci devi lavorare titti

è fisiologico che all'inizio la sofferenza predomini

sei tu che ne devi venir fuori (o meglio che devi farti largo nella sofferenza, in modo che pure restando, se ne stia sullo sfondo e ti consenta di decidere come agire)

alla fase in cui il dolore è totalizzante segue di solito un lungo periodo di altalena emozionale rabbia/dolore/speranza/ecc. ecc.
faticosissimo
ma è da lì che poi devi riuscire a determinare cosa è meglio fare e cosa vuoi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Si però non riesco a fare niente...se non soffrire


 Ma la nausea per le menzogne che ti ha propinato?
La ripugnanza ad avere accanto chi sorrideva pensando ad altro(A)?


----------



## titti1956 (25 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ci devi lavorare titti
> 
> è fisiologico che all'inizio la sofferenza predomini
> 
> ...


 Non ci riesco cosa devo fare....


----------



## Amoremio (25 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Non ci riesco cosa devo fare....


cara titti

sii tollerante con te stessa (e non con lui)
datti tempo prenditi spazio, prima mentale poi si vedrà
fatti trascinare dalla corrente

se vuoi star da sola stacci
se non ti va di cucinare non farlo
se ti vien voglia di comprare qualcosa che mai hai desiderato o che mai metteresti, compralo
non sei la stessa persona che eri prima di saperlo 
impara a conoscerti
piano piano scoprirai che tu sei la stessa ma vivi su un pianeta diverso da quello conosciuto, allora comincia ad esplorarlo

asseconda il cambiamento
solo dopo riuscirai a capire in che modo potresti dominarlo e qual'è la tua strada per farlo


----------



## titti1956 (25 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> cara titti
> 
> sii tollerante con te stessa (e non con lui)
> datti tempo prenditi spazio, prima mentale poi si vedrà
> ...


 Sembra facile...ma non lo è


----------



## Amoremio (25 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Sembra facile...ma non lo è


niente è facile in questa situazione

io dovevo impormi di respirare, non riuscivo a fare più nemmeno quello (letteralmente)
camminavo con gli occhi fissi a terra per vedere dove mettevo i piedi, e continuavo a cadere (ho ancora i segni), ma mi  imponevo di non fermarmi

ricorda che 30 anni insieme non fanno di te un'appendice di un uomo
se tu da appendice ti comporti, da appendice verrai trattata


----------



## Micia (25 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ci devi lavorare titti
> 
> è fisiologico che all'inizio la sofferenza predomini
> 
> ...


è cosi tutti. purtroppo si.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2010)

Ma io non capisco, titti, ma perchè non prendi tu baracca e burattini e te ne vai dove ti pare? Perchè devi cacciare di casa lui?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma la nausea per le menzogne che ti ha propinato?
> La ripugnanza ad avere accanto chi sorrideva pensando ad altro(A)?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non capisco, titti, ma perchè non prendi tu baracca e burattini e te ne vai dove ti pare? Perchè devi cacciare di casa lui?


 Questa è una provocazione veramente fuori luogo in questo thread.


----------



## titti1956 (25 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


>


 Può anche darsi che lo faccia perchè sono masochista?
Perche gli voglio ancora bene.................


----------



## Angel (25 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Può anche darsi che lo faccia perchè sono masochista?
> *Perche gli voglio ancora bene*.................


Dopo quello che ti ha detto?.... dopo come ti ha trattata?...dopo quello che ti ha fatto?
No non ci credo, forse c'è quell'affetto perchè sono più di 30 anni che ci stai insieme, è solo che non hai ancora metabolizzato la cosa, tu ami o vuoi bene a un altra persona che non esiste più o forse solo un personaggio di pura fantasia che lui ha creato a Doc per te....fai attenzione perchè se di sta cosa te ne rendi conto tardi rischi di non poter più tornare indietro.


----------



## titti1956 (26 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Dopo quello che ti ha detto?.... dopo come ti ha trattata?...dopo quello che ti ha fatto?
> No non ci credo, forse c'è quell'affetto perchè sono più di 30 anni che ci stai insieme, è solo che non hai ancora metabolizzato la cosa, tu ami o vuoi bene a un altra persona che non esiste più o forse solo un personaggio di pura fantasia che lui ha creato a Doc per te....fai attenzione perchè se di sta cosa te ne rendi conto tardi rischi di non poter più tornare indietro.


 Forse hai ragione..


----------



## titti1956 (10 Agosto 2010)

*La vita*

ti riserva sempre delle sorprese...più brutte che belle per quanto mi riguarda


----------



## Irene (10 Agosto 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> ti riserva sempre delle sorprese...più brutte che belle per quanto mi riguarda


ciao Titti.. condivido il tuo pensiero purtroppo.. la tua storia ha moltissime similitudini con la mia.. anch'io due anni fa dopo più di 20 anni di matrimonio sono stata lasciata come te..  lui ha cercato di convincermi che ero io quella sbagliata..che ero io la causa del suo tradimento.. 
non crederci..ti prego.. non è vero..
ti invito solo ad aver cura di te stessa.. vedrai che le cose si sistemano con il tempo.. un abbraccio
ciao Irene


----------



## Amarax (10 Agosto 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> ti riserva sempre delle sorprese...più brutte che belle per quanto mi riguarda


È tanto che non ti leggo. Non permettergli di farti sentire responsabile di quello che fa lui. Un abbraccio


----------



## Amoremio (10 Agosto 2010)

titti, che succede?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> ciao Titti.. condivido il tuo pensiero purtroppo.. la tua storia ha moltissime similitudini con la mia.. anch'io due anni fa dopo più di 20 anni di matrimonio sono stata lasciata come te..  lui ha cercato di convincermi che ero io quella sbagliata..che ero io la causa del suo tradimento..
> non crederci..ti prego.. non è vero..
> ti invito solo ad aver cura di te stessa.. vedrai che le cose si sistemano con il tempo.. un abbraccio
> ciao Irene


Certo venir abbandonati è un atto di una barbarie unica. Vero venir lasciati fa male, non oso pensare a quale delusione tu possa aver provato. Ma permettimi una domanda personale, la stessa che ho rivolto a Persa, com'era la vostra intesa sessuale quando tuo marito ti ha lasciato? 
E te lo dico, perchè, a scanso di ipocrisie, mia moglie, ora che non può per forza di cose soddisfarmi, mi dice, di soddisfarmi altrove, purchè io stia bene con me stesso. Almeno lei conosce bene quale grande passione io abbia per l' attività sessuale.
Se sono soddisfatto sessualmente non penso che arriverei mai a lasciare mia moglie. Quello che noi due troviamo ipocrita è firmare un cazzo di carta, per essere legittimati a fare l'amore con chi ci piace. Per cui abbiamo optato, fino alla sua guarigione, che io sia libero. Ancora una volta abbiamo trovato un equo compromesso per non essere infelici insieme. 
Ovvio, se fare voto di castità, mi desse la garanzia della sua guarigione, emetterei quel voto. Ma non per amore suo, ma per salvare una vita, di una donna, che nulla ha fatto di male per ammalarsi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo venir abbandonati è un atto di una barbarie unica. Vero venir lasciati fa male, non oso pensare a quale delusione tu possa aver provato. Ma permettimi una domanda personale, la stessa che ho rivolto a Persa, com'era la vostra intesa sessuale quando tuo marito ti ha lasciato?
> E te lo dico, perchè, a scanso di ipocrisie, mia moglie, ora che non può per forza di cose soddisfarmi, mi dice, di soddisfarmi altrove, purchè io stia bene con me stesso. Almeno lei conosce bene quale grande passione io abbia per l' attività sessuale.
> Se sono soddisfatto sessualmente non penso che arriverei mai a lasciare mia moglie. Quello che noi due troviamo ipocrita è firmare un cazzo di carta, per essere legittimati a fare l'amore con chi ci piace. Per cui abbiamo optato, fino alla sua guarigione, che io sia libero. Ancora una volta abbiamo trovato un equo compromesso per non essere infelici insieme.
> Ovvio, se fare voto di castità, mi desse la garanzia della sua guarigione, emetterei quel voto. Ma non per amore suo, ma per salvare una vita, di una donna, che nulla ha fatto di male per ammalarsi.


 Vedi questo è un post che avresti fatto meglio a non scrivere.
Ma per te stesso e tua moglie, per come ti rappresenti, per come la rappresenti.
Ovvio è una mia opinione.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vedi questo è un post che avresti fatto meglio a non scrivere.
> Ma per te stesso e tua moglie, per come ti rappresenti, per come la rappresenti.
> Ovvio è una mia opinione.


MA E' SINCERO.
Pensa che mia moglie mi ha perfino detto che mi fa una carta scritta, perchè sa che io non la userei mai contro di lei.
Io sono contepinceton: con una mano elargisco e con l'altra tolgo.
Se ti metti assieme a me, devi fare prima bene i tuoi conti.
Io non sono un sasso con una carta di caramella, che quel giorno che scarti la caramella ti rompi i denti.
Sono tutta polpa senza buccia: ti dico solo, occhio che c'è il nocciolo.
Abbiamo deciso di giocare a carte scoperte, e credimi, è estremamente liberante. Farò una scansione della carta scritta.
Mai fatto niente di nascosto da mia moglie. Va bene?
Anche perchè come bugiardo sarei una frana.
Lei sa come mi riduco se sono in astinenza di certe cose.
L'unica cosa che mi ha detto è: " Spero che tu prenda precauzioni e che non ti abbassi mai ad andare con una escort".
Persa questa è LA MIA VITA.
Che ti piaccia o meno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> MA E' SINCERO.
> Pensa che mia moglie mi ha perfino detto che mi fa una carta scritta, perchè sa che io non la userei mai contro di lei.
> Io sono contepinceton: con una mano elargisco e con l'altra tolgo.
> Se ti metti assieme a me, devi fare prima bene i tuoi conti.
> ...


 Non credo che la sincerità sia un elemento che da solo rende una persona apprezzabile. Certo non ingannare fa rendere consapevoli della persona con cui si ha a che fare e se la si sceglie lo si fa consapevolmente.


----------



## Anna A (10 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> MA E' SINCERO.
> Pensa che mia moglie mi ha perfino detto che mi fa una carta scritta, perchè sa che io non la userei mai contro di lei.
> Io sono contepinceton: con una mano elargisco e con l'altra tolgo.
> Se ti metti assieme a me, devi fare prima bene i tuoi conti.
> ...


trovo allucinante che riusciate a dirvi certe cose.. ma dico io.. ma da quando in qua si dichiarano apertamente le corna senza che queste vengano scoperte?
niente più brividi, pathos, un bel cagarsi sotto di venir scoperti che poi è la linfa di ogni storia extra ben pepata?
boh..


----------



## Irene (10 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo venir abbandonati è un atto di una barbarie unica. Vero venir lasciati fa male, non oso pensare a quale delusione tu possa aver provato. Ma permettimi una domanda personale, la stessa che ho rivolto a Persa, com'era la vostra intesa sessuale quando tuo marito ti ha lasciato?
> E te lo dico, perchè, a scanso di ipocrisie, mia moglie, ora che non può per forza di cose soddisfarmi, mi dice, di soddisfarmi altrove, purchè io stia bene con me stesso. Almeno lei conosce bene quale grande passione io abbia per l' attività sessuale.
> Se sono soddisfatto sessualmente non penso che arriverei mai a lasciare mia moglie. Quello che noi due troviamo ipocrita è firmare un cazzo di carta, per essere legittimati a fare l'amore con chi ci piace. Per cui abbiamo optato, fino alla sua guarigione, che io sia libero. Ancora una volta abbiamo trovato un equo compromesso per non essere infelici insieme.
> Ovvio, se fare voto di castità, mi desse la garanzia della sua guarigione, emetterei quel voto. Ma non per amore suo, ma per salvare una vita, di una donna, che nulla ha fatto di male per ammalarsi.


 
E come Persa ti rispondo che non sono affari tuoi.. perchè se avessi voluto avere un parere in merito avrei scritto un post con la mia storia.

Soddisfo in parte la tua curiosità (e solo questa volta..) dicendoti che sono una "tradita" e che non ho l'idea mercenaria che hai tu del matrimonio o di qualsiasi altra forma di rapporto... sarà sbagliato il mio pensiero.. ma a me sta bene così. 

Ho solidarietà per le persone costrette a subire situazioni così dolorose dalle quali è difficile ( ma non impossibile..) uscire senza le ossa rotte; io tra mille peripezie ce l'ho fatta.

Auguro di cuore a tua moglie di raggiungere il suo obiettivo.
Ciao 
Irene


----------



## Amoremio (10 Agosto 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> E come Persa ti rispondo che non sono affari tuoi.. perchè se avessi voluto avere un parere in merito avrei scritto un post con la mia storia.
> 
> *Soddisfo in parte la tua curiosità (e solo questa volta..) dicendoti che sono una "tradita" e che non ho l'idea mercenaria che hai tu del matrimonio o di qualsiasi altra forma di rapporto*... sarà sbagliato il mio pensiero.. ma a me sta bene così.
> 
> ...


quoto
approvo 
omaggio

il grassetto di più


----------



## Abigail (10 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> trovo allucinante che riusciate a dirvi certe cose.. ma dico io.. ma da quando in qua si dichiarano apertamente le corna senza che queste vengano scoperte?
> niente più brividi, pathos, un bel cagarsi sotto di venir scoperti che poi è la linfa di ogni storia extra ben pepata?
> boh..


Ma infatti! il gusto del proibito (mah..) dov'è se esco dicendo al mio uomo: ah , guarda che stasera non ci sono perchè vado col mio amante.
Mah


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> trovo allucinante che riusciate a dirvi certe cose.. ma dico io.. ma da quando in qua si dichiarano apertamente le corna senza che queste vengano scoperte?
> niente più brividi, pathos, un bel cagarsi sotto di venir scoperti che poi è la linfa di ogni storia extra ben pepata?
> boh..


Ci siamo rotti le balle di tutte queste menate qua.
Lei è molto cambiata in questi mesi.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma infatti! il gusto del proibito (mah..) dov'è se esco dicendo al mio uomo: ah , guarda che stasera non ci sono perchè vado col mio amante.
> Mah


Non è proprio così, cavoli, ma non ha tanto senso prendersi in giro dopo i 40 anni eh? E poi io voglio arrivare ai 50 in un certo modo, che sia buono per me e per lei.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> E come Persa ti rispondo che non sono affari tuoi.. perchè se avessi voluto avere un parere in merito avrei scritto un post con la mia storia.
> 
> Soddisfo in parte la tua curiosità (e solo questa volta..) dicendoti che sono una "tradita" e che non ho l'idea mercenaria che hai tu del matrimonio o di qualsiasi altra forma di rapporto... sarà sbagliato il mio pensiero.. ma a me sta bene così.
> 
> ...


Lungi da me voler curiosare nel privato degli utenti, nè a noi devi render conto. Voglio solo capire i fenomeni, trovare in ogni situazione il perchè recondito di tante situazioni. Resto molto sorpreso e smarrito quando accadono cose che nn ero riuscito a prevedere. 
Dici benissimo ho un' idea mercenaria dei rapporti umani: questa idea è maturata dopo le letture di Max Weber che contrappone l'etica cattolica a quella protestante. Questo illustre filosofo riesce a dimostrare che l'ottica protestante è più vicina alla realtà delle cose. Detta in soldoni è così: ognuno di noi è chiamato ad essere l'artefice del proprio destino, assumendosi le proprie responsabilità che non può delegare agli altri, in quanto in quest'ottica non c'è molto spazio per il perdono. Penso che un rapporto a due di qualsiasi natura debba essere un affare vantaggioso per entrambi, partendo dall'idea che in natura assistiamo a forme di mutua assistenza per un bene comune. ( vedi gli animaletti che si nutrono sulle spalle degli squali: a prima vista potrebbero essere dei saprofiti, in realtà proteggono lo squalo dalle infezioni). Nell'ottica protestante non c'è molto spazio per l'abnegazione e per il sacrificio per un altro essere umano, in quanto questo sarebbe un incentivo al suo disimpegno. Non può mai stare in piedi (IMHO) un rapporto in cui fare la felicità di un'altra persona significhi creare come conseguenza la nostra.

Il problema dell'obiettivo da raggiungere da parte di mia moglie, dipende non solo dalla sua volontà e capacità, non solo dall'efficacia delle terapie, ma anche da un'altra somma di fattori che non sono in mano nostra. Nessuno di noi è padrone della propria vita.

Mi dispiace molto per quello che ti è capitato, che è ben peggiore di quanto è capitato a molti utenti qui dentro: ok titty, ha scoperto di essere stata tradita, mi pare che venir lasciata, sia molto peggio, quindi se ti sei rimessa da questo colpo di sventura, sei veramente una donna forte e coraggiosa.

Forse la mia consapevolezza, che anche una moglie, ogni giorno potrebbe lasciarti, mi ha impedito di andare verso di lei con tutto me stesso, ma ha fatto in modo che io potessi avere le mie scialuppe di salvataggio, casomai la nave affondasse dalla sera alla mattina. 

Del Titanic dicevano che era inaffondabile, si è ben visto come è andata a finire.


----------



## Irene (10 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lungi da me voler curiosare nel privato degli utenti, nè a noi devi render conto. Voglio solo capire i fenomeni, trovare in ogni situazione il perchè recondito di tante situazioni. Ehh..con la scusa di voler capire i fenomeni poni domande troppo dirette e personali, che riguardano la sfera più intima delle persone..
> Resto molto sorpreso e smarrito quando accadono cose che nn ero riuscito a prevedere. E chi conosci che è riuscito a prevedere quello che gli sarebbe capitato?? ad esempio si può solo confidare nel fatto che quello che hai incrociato sulla tua strada non sia un troglodita travestito da Brad Pitt..e se malauguratamente ti è capitato agirai di conseguenza..
> Dici benissimo ho un' idea mercenaria dei rapporti umani se sei contento tu così..a me non sposta niente..l'importante è che tu non ti lamenti se poi il risultato non è quello che speravi..
> (...)Detta in soldoni è così: ognuno di noi è chiamato ad essere l'artefice del proprio destino, assumendosi le proprie responsabilità che non può delegare agli altri certo..in qualsiasi situazione dovrebbe essere così, ma mica è detto che tutti capiscano e applichino questa regola.. io ne conosco uno..che ha sfondato la barriera del suono dalla velocità che ha avuto nel DE-responsabilizzarsi....(...) Penso che un rapporto a due di qualsiasi natura debba essere un affare vantaggioso per entrambi, partendo dall'idea che in natura assistiamo a forme di mutua assistenza per un bene comune scusa..te la posso fare io una domanda?? ma a gratiss tu niente??? cioè.. REGALARE affetto senza chiedere niente in cambio...nada de nada??? Nell'ottica protestante non c'è molto spazio per l'abnegazione e per il sacrificio per un altro essere umano, in quanto questo sarebbe un incentivo al suo disimpegno. Non può mai stare in piedi (IMHO) un rapporto in cui fare la felicità di un'altra persona significhi creare come conseguenza la nostra. Devo dedurre che tu sei protestante? scusa la battuta..non ho resistito..
> ...


 Irene


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> Irene


... non te la prendere troppo con Pinceton  e' anche lui un povero diavoletto in questa valle di lacrime 

Ciao.


----------



## Irene (10 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non te la prendere troppo con Pinceton  e' anche lui un povero diavoletto in questa valle di lacrime
> 
> Ciao.


Ciao Marì..
ho presentato le mie scuse al Conte per il tono delle mie parole che inducevano a pensare una mia eventuale arrabbiatura..
la mia concisione era dovuta alla fretta..
comunque credo che il Conte sia dotato di un robusto carapace..

quello che mi fregherà in futuro sarà la mia incapacità di dargli il "contentin" e pertanto credo che non mi verrà risparmiato niente da parte sua..

ti auguro una serena serata..
Irene


----------



## titti1956 (10 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo venir abbandonati è un atto di una barbarie unica. Vero venir lasciati fa male, non oso pensare a quale delusione tu possa aver provato. Ma permettimi una domanda personale, la stessa che ho rivolto a Persa, com'era la vostra intesa sessuale quando tuo marito ti ha lasciato?
> E te lo dico, perchè, a scanso di ipocrisie, mia moglie, ora che non può per forza di cose soddisfarmi, mi dice, di soddisfarmi altrove, purchè io stia bene con me stesso. Almeno lei conosce bene quale grande passione io abbia per l' attività sessuale.
> Se sono soddisfatto sessualmente non penso che arriverei mai a lasciare mia moglie. Quello che noi due troviamo ipocrita è firmare un cazzo di carta, per essere legittimati a fare l'amore con chi ci piace. Per cui abbiamo optato, fino alla sua guarigione, che io sia libero. Ancora una volta abbiamo trovato un equo compromesso per non essere infelici insieme.
> Ovvio, se fare voto di castità, mi desse la garanzia della sua guarigione, emetterei quel voto. Ma non per amore suo, ma per salvare una vita, di una donna, che nulla ha fatto di male per ammalarsi.


 Scusami se mi intrometto nei tuoi fatti privati...però una cosa te la voglio chiedere, ma tu per tua moglie cosa provi?
L'ami?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Scusami se mi intrometto nei tuoi fatti privati...però una cosa te la voglio chiedere, ma tu per tua moglie cosa provi?
> L'ami?


Che domandona...ehm...Ehm..
Ci provo?
Allora: sono un uomo pratico. Empirico.
Quando la conobbi lei era uno straccio.
Io vivevo da solo ed ero stanco di restare solo.
Lei era ancora in fine con quell'altro.
Io non ne volevo sapere, perchè già per esperienza sapevo che una donna che ha appena chiuso una storia è in confusione.
Ma tant'è...io sono il Conte.
Se alla terza uscita nn molli il contentin come dice Irene, io mollo te.
Partì come una storia di sesso.
Dopo sei mesi ero stufo. Mi stufo in fretta. Ammetto parto con un'intensità esagerata e poi mi placo.
Le dissi: o stiamo assieme con un obiettivo tipo convivenza, matrimonio o ognuno per cazzi suoi. Io del resto avevo dei progetti che forse mi avrebbero portato a vivere a Berlino.
Ci lasciammo per due mesi, per riflettere.
Ci ritrovammo e lei disse che tutto sommato se la sentiva di provarci e io le risposi: benissimo: questa è la data.

Difficilissimo dirti che cosa provo. Non trovo le parole.
Con lei non ho mai avuto quei patimenti d'animo. Anzi posso dirti che da fidanzati trovavamo idiote tutte le stronzate tipo san valentino, tenersi per mano, ecc..ecc...poca tenerezza, poche parole, vengo su stasera? No sono stanca. Ok io vado al bar. Dovrei ripescare molte lettere di quell'epoca. Ma è indubbio che io trascinavo e spingevo e lei ci stava.

Ecco io per lei provo la gratitudine e la felicità, l'orgoglio perchè lei ha acconsentito ai miei progetti di vita con lei. Poi un sentimento comune così: sappiamo benissimo di essere due stupidoti che ci provano, sappiamo benissimo che ci daremo delle pesantissime delusioni, voliamo basso per carità, nelle parole e nei gesti.

Io non riesco a vedere lei come donna.
Io vedo in lei: la moglie. 
Mi sono accorto di provare una stima profondissima per lei, anche se non sono mancate le critiche pesanti da vecchio brontolone. Ammetto io sono un eterno insoddisfatto.

Poi gli anni passano e ci si "abitua" all'altro.
Faccio molta fatica ad immaginare la mia vita senza di lei.
Ma la tempo stesso so che la mia vita è stata vissuta al 70% fuori da lei, per diversità culturali, per divesità intellettuali, gusti ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ora provo una profondissima pena per le condizioni in cui versa.
Tutto lì.


----------



## Amarax (10 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che domandona...ehm...Ehm..
> Ci provo?
> Allora: sono un uomo pratico. Empirico.
> Quando la conobbi lei era uno straccio.
> ...


Hai tenuto lontano l'amore dalla tua vita e da quella di lei. 
Che poi...pure se c'è finisce e diventa altro. Mi sa che è meglio così. Vi siete risparmiati un bel po' di casini.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> Ciao Marì..
> ho presentato le mie scuse al Conte per il tono delle mie parole che inducevano a pensare una mia eventuale arrabbiatura..
> la mia concisione era dovuta alla fretta..
> comunque credo che il Conte sia dotato di un robusto carapace..
> ...


Donna qui dentro è una sporca guerra!
CI sono cricche e cricchette...il canun albanese è niente al confronto. :carneval::carneval::carneval:
Sarà dura.


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> Ciao Marì..
> ho presentato le mie scuse al Conte per il tono delle mie parole che inducevano a pensare una mia eventuale arrabbiatura..
> la mia concisione era dovuta alla fretta..
> comunque credo che il Conte sia dotato di un robusto carapace..
> ...


Anche a te Irene, ciao!


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna qui dentro è una sporca guerra!
> *CI sono cricche e cricchette*...il canun albanese è niente al confronto. :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Sarà dura.


E tu a chi delle due appartieni? :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Hai tenuto lontano l'amore dalla tua vita e da quella di lei.
> Che poi...pure se c'è finisce e diventa altro. Mi sa che è meglio così. Vi siete risparmiati un bel po' di casini.


Però ho avuto il sesso no?
Penso di si, ho paura della sofferenza io.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E tu a chi delle due appartieni? :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


Ah senti io corro da solo, per me non esiste nessuna cricchetta, è l'ennesima illazione creata da qualcuno.
Vuoi la prova e poi chiudiamo l'o.t?
Iris mi minacciò di sputtanare la cricca del vicentino, gli chiesi di farlo anche in mp, ma non lo feci mai. 
Nun tengo business.
Poi ovvio che con gli utenti che ho conosciuto di persona ai raduni è nata un'amicizia no? Per lo meno io so che faccia hanno, ho visto i loro occhi e stretto le loro mani.
Secondo me, correndo dietro a fantasmi e streghe non si arriva a nulla. Ripeto per me qui dentro ci sono diverse tipologie di persone. Nella vita non ho patito il dolore da tradimento, ma ne ho patiti degli altri no? nessuno è immune da niente.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che domandona...ehm...Ehm..
> Ci provo?
> Allora: sono un uomo pratico. Empirico.
> Quando la conobbi lei era uno straccio.
> ...


Uomo molto complicato direi, trovo molto rare la tua schiettezza e sincerità. Quanto meno una ha la situazione chiara in partenza


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Uomo molto complicato direi, trovo molto rare la tua schiettezza e sincerità. Quanto meno una ha la situazione chiara in partenza


Embè? Sai che figura di merda, se un brutto giorno scopri che il tuo partner è diverso da quel che credevi? Non stiamo parlando di persone che frequenti per una sera, per una notte, per un viaggio, mica secondo me si scappa eh nel matrimonio?
Cazzo, se io ti dico, sposami e poi farò di te una regina, e poi non lo faccio sai che delusion? 
Io ti dico, sposami e sarà così la tua vita: ti piace?
Poi detto tra noi, per esempio, sono anni che non dormiamo assieme. Più comodo dormire in letti separati. Per entrambe.
Oddio...oddio...non è matrimonio se non si dorme nello stesso letto...ma chi se ne frega?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè? Sai che figura di merda, se un brutto giorno scopri che il tuo partner è diverso da quel che credevi? Non stiamo parlando di persone che frequenti per una sera, per una notte, per un viaggio, mica secondo me si scappa eh nel matrimonio?
> Cazzo, se io ti dico, sposami e poi farò di te una regina, e poi non lo faccio sai che delusion?
> Io ti dico, sposami e sarà così la tua vita: ti piace?
> Poi detto tra noi, per esempio, sono anni che non dormiamo assieme. Più comodo dormire in letti separati. Per entrambe.
> *Oddio...oddio...non è matrimonio se non si dorme nello stesso letto...ma chi se ne frega?*




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Un  po' però te le cerchi....


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Un  po' però te le cerchi....


Ciao Farfalla  ... non sembra ma Pinceton e' un uomo che "soffre"  



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWaOvm7LX18


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)

*La versione di Di Stefano mi piace di piu'* 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaJg6RzZQgU​


----------



## titti1956 (11 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che domandona...ehm...Ehm..
> Ci provo?
> Allora: sono un uomo pratico. Empirico.
> Quando la conobbi lei era uno straccio.
> ...


 Ma lei non soffriva per i tuoi comportamenti diciamo "un pò strani"?
Avete figli?
Che problemi, se non sono indiscreta, ha tua moglie?


----------



## Amarax (11 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè?* Sai che figura di merda, se un brutto giorno scopri che il tuo partner è diverso da quel che credevi?* Non stiamo parlando di persone che frequenti per una sera, per una notte, per un viaggio, mica secondo me si scappa eh nel matrimonio?
> Cazzo, se io ti dico, sposami e poi farò di te una regina, e poi non lo faccio sai che delusion?
> Io ti dico, sposami e sarà così la tua vita: ti piace?
> Poi detto tra noi, per esempio, sono anni che non dormiamo assieme. Più comodo dormire in letti separati. Per entrambe.
> Oddio...oddio...non è matrimonio se non si dorme nello stesso letto...ma chi se ne frega?


 
Come posso non quotarti? 
Capiredi avere un estraneo al fianco è quanto di più destabilizzante possa accadere. Meglio, molto meglio, chiarirsi e dirsi "se ti va bene è così..."
Almeno non ti senti una cretina deficiente che non ha capito niente in 40 anni di vita...


----------



## Amarax (11 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però ho avuto il sesso no?
> Penso di si, ho paura della sofferenza io.


Hai una logica disarmante. Soprattutto qundo la vita dimostra che hai ragione.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Hai una logica disarmante. Soprattutto qundo la vita dimostra che hai ragione.


quoto


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *La versione di Di Stefano mi piace di piu'*
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaJg6RzZQgU​


Ehm..grazie, dai Marì non farme arrossire


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Hai una logica disarmante. Soprattutto qundo la vita dimostra che hai ragione.


 Direi ...primitiva...ma in realtà non-logica. Ma non reale perché è estremamente contraddittorio.
In un post esalta il sesso e mi contraddice in chiaro (e mi dà della cretina con la valutazione) perché dico che, per me, tra esseri umani il sesso rappresenta un mezzo per ottenere altro (affetto, conferme, gratificazioni), in un altro post dice che il sesso non è mai solo sesso e che si instaura sempre un rapporto affettivo, in altri post esalta la passionalità sessuale della donna e se ne compiace...

Nessuno, per me, cerca solo sesso.
Tutti cercano una conferma di sè.
Infatti lo sanno bene i traditi che hanno vissuto ogni tradimento, anche fugace, come una disconferma e si sono domandati "perché non gli (le) sono bastata io?!" per non dire le immagini disturbanti che vengono alla mente.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Ma lei non soffriva per i tuoi comportamenti diciamo "un pò strani"?
> Avete figli?
> Che problemi, se non sono indiscreta, ha tua moglie?


Strani? Perchè strani?
Lei è na donna pratica.
Si ho una figlia di dieci anni.
Mia moglie ha seri problemi di salute...
Non male per una che lavorando in casa di riposo diceva sempre: " Quando si ha la salute si ha tutto!".


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Direi ...primitiva...ma in realtà non-logica. Ma non reale perché è estremamente contraddittorio.
> In un post esalta il sesso e mi contraddice in chiaro (e mi dà della cretina con la valutazione) perché dico che, per me, tra esseri umani il sesso rappresenta un mezzo per ottenere altro (affetto, conferme, gratificazioni), in un altro post dice che il sesso non è mai solo sesso e che si instaura sempre un rapporto affettivo, in altri post esalta la passionalità sessuale della donna e se ne compiace...
> 
> Nessuno, per me, cerca solo sesso.
> ...


SEI UNA BUGIARDA.
ADESSO CACCI FUORI DOVE IO TI HO DATO LA VALUTAZIONE CON SCRITTO CRETINA. Avanti Persa...su 
Sei una donna perfida e bugiarda.
Non parlare mai più di sincerità con me.
Sei doppia come le medaglie.
Ti vendi l'anima pur di raggiungere i tuoi scopi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SEI UNA BUGIARDA.
> ADESSO CACCI FUORI DOVE IO TI HO DATO LA VALUTAZIONE CON SCRITTO CRETINA. Avanti Persa...su
> Sei una donna perfida e bugiarda.
> Non parlare mai più di sincerità con me.
> ...


Vero potresti non essere stato tu, ma qualcuno che condivide il tuo pensiero.
Non vedo la differenza, a dir la verità, tra questo post e il punto commentato con "cretina" o "male, sempre peggio" e in ogni caso non me ne frega nulla.
Se preferisci dico che non posso sapere chi mi ha dato della cretina e che ho sbagliato a pensare che fossi stato tu, che hai firmato altri giudizi negativi (ma non posso neppure sapere se sono tuoi quelli firmati conte, no?).


P.S. Non me ne frega nulla di essere insultata da te o da chiunque altro.
E il punteggio, l'ho detto più volte, non porta a nulla.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vero potresti non essere stato tu, ma qualcuno che condivide il tuo pensiero.
> Non vedo la differenza, a dir la verità, tra questo post e il punto commentato con "cretina" o "male, sempre peggio" e in ogni caso non me ne frega nulla.
> Se preferisci dico che non posso sapere chi mi ha dato della cretina e che ho sbagliato a pensare che fossi stato tu, che hai firmato altri giudizi negativi (ma non posso neppure sapere se sono tuoi quelli firmati conte, no?).
> 
> ...


Visto? Tu decidi che io ho fatto questo e inizi a gettare discredito nel forum, per convincere il mondo intero che tutte le donne che mi vogliono bene sono delle poverette cretine.
Te lo ripeto: stai nei tuoi cazzo di brodi, che io sguazzo benissimo nei miei.
Bada a come TU ti comporti nei confronti sempre di certi utenti.
Lodati secchio che hai un bel manico


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto? Tu decidi che io ho fatto questo e inizi a gettare discredito nel forum, per convincere il mondo intero che tutte le donne che mi vogliono bene sono delle poverette cretine.
> Te lo ripeto: stai nei tuoi cazzo di brodi, che io sguazzo benissimo nei miei.
> Bada a come TU ti comporti nei confronti sempre di certi utenti.
> Lodati secchio che hai un bel manico


Vedi che tutto il puntare sul sesso è un deviare la vera ragione delle tue relazioni?
Tu (come tutti, per carità!) ci tieni che ti vogliano bene e ci tieni alla tua rispettabilità.
Pure in un forum.
Vedi che la necessità di essere confermati è di tutti?


P.S. Definire "il mondo intero" i quattro gatti che ti (ci) leggono qui, mi pare un po' eccessivo.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vedi che tutto il puntare sul sesso è un deviare la vera ragione delle tue relazioni?
> Tu (come tutti, per carità!) ci tieni che ti vogliano bene e ci tieni alla tua rispettabilità.
> Pure in un forum.
> Vedi che la necessità di essere confermati è di tutti?


oh Persa!

ma se è la sua paura di essere disconfermato che lo spinge a presentarsi come si presenta!

più che paura, direi terrore

non amo, così non posso essere tradito
come dire
non vivo, così non posso morire


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2010)

posso dire una cosa che è leggermente OT?
Sono nuova e non so se posso permettermi di dare un suggerimento agli admi di questo forum. Trovo poco "simpatico" ricevere commenti sul proprio profilo senza sapere da chi arrivino.
Io non mi permetterei mai di mettere commenti senza firmarli non ne capisco il motivo se non ho voglia di dare un giudizio su una persona e giustamente lo faccio in privato almeno devo avereil "coraggio" di firmarmi.....
Io avrei qualcosa da rispondere a chi li ha lasciati sul mio profilo ma non posso farlo. O sbaglio? La cosa dei punteggi poi l'ho poco capita ma non ha importanza...
Scusate ancora


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> posso dire una cosa che è leggermente OT?
> Sono nuova e non so se posso permettermi di dare un suggerimento agli admi di questo forum. Trovo poco "simpatico" ricevere commenti sul proprio profilo senza sapere da chi arrivino.
> Io non mi permetterei mai di mettere commenti senza firmarli non ne capisco il motivo se non ho voglia di dare un giudizio su una persona e giustamente lo faccio in privato almeno devo avereil "coraggio" di firmarmi.....
> Io avrei qualcosa da rispondere a chi li ha lasciati sul mio profilo ma non posso farlo. O sbaglio? La cosa dei punteggi poi l'ho poco capita ma non ha importanza...
> Scusate ancora


I commenti sono richiesti dal sistema di valutazione.
Rileggi il regolamento o leggi i thread dei sondaggi dove si è dibattuto su questo. Puoi scrivere anche direttamente all'admin.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I commenti sono richiesti dal sistema di valutazione.
> Rileggi il regolamento o leggi i thread dei sondaggi dove si è dibattuto su questo. Puoi scrivere anche direttamente all'admin.


Era semplice curiosità. 
Va benissimo così. 
Resto dell'opinione che ognuno dovrebbe prendersi le responsabilità di ciò che pensa e dice soprattutto se sono cattiverie......


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2010)

Ho letto le discussioni. Volevo solo dire che per me tra persone intelligenti il confronto costruttivo è la cosa migliore. Se uno è convinto di ciò che scrive si firma senza paura delle ritorsioni. Dio mio è un forum, non sono un'adolescente che se riceve un commento negativo per dispetto fa altrettanto questo sono cose da bambine. 
La mia curiosità è solo perchè mi sarebbe piaciuto capire di più da chi ha scritto cose sul mio profilo che trovo non vere o comunque paradossali e dato che sono una persona che ama il confronto volevo solo avere spiegazioni. Ma direi che le cose importanti nella vita sono sicuramente altre.
Riscusate l'OT


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho letto le discussioni. Volevo solo dire che per me tra persone intelligenti il confronto costruttivo è la cosa migliore. Se uno è convinto di ciò che scrive si firma senza paura delle ritorsioni. Dio mio è un forum, non sono un'adolescente che se riceve un commento negativo per dispetto fa altrettanto questo sono cose da bambine.
> La mia curiosità è solo perchè mi sarebbe piaciuto capire di più da chi ha scritto cose sul mio profilo che trovo non vere o comunque paradossali e dato che sono una persona che ama il confronto volevo solo avere spiegazioni. Ma direi che le cose importanti nella vita sono sicuramente altre.
> Riscusate l'OT


 Se vuoi un parere riportale in chiaro.
Sei qui da poco e probabilmente sei all'oscuro dei rancori che si sviluppano (o so sfogano) in rete.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se vuoi un parere riportale in chiaro.
> Sei qui da poco e probabilmente sei all'oscuro dei rancori che si sviluppano (o so sfogano) in rete.


Ma ci mancherebbe ne ho abb di problemi e pensieri per subire rancori da persone che neanche mi conoscono.
Ribadisco va bene così. Semplice curiosità che posso tranquillamente non soddisfare :mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe ne ho abb di problemi e pensieri per subire rancori da persone che neanche mi conoscono.
> Ribadisco va bene così. Semplice curiosità che posso tranquillamente non soddisfare :mrgreen:


 Evidentemente c'è che ne ha di più e ha bisogno di valvole di sfogo...


----------

